# EEEKKK - More rage and frustration



## debodun

I had cleared enough away from the middle bedroom closet door to look inside. Guess what...it was filled up to my shoulders with curtains, drapes and bedding. I cleared out about half, then thought to take some photos - I couldn't believe it myself. And I thought those curtains stuffed in the window seat were were enough to make Job swear! First photo is the closet after I had pulled out about half the contents. Other are the heaps I had. Looks like the city mission is in for another donation. My question is why did my mom feel she had to have so many curtains, drapes and comforters? Most of those window dressings don't even fit the house windows.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Devi

Ummm, geez Louise!


----------



## Pepper

deb:  "*My question is* why did my mom feel she had to have so many curtains, drapes and comforters? Most of those window dressings don't even fit the house windows."

My answer is:  For the same reasons she couldn't let you go.  You know I'm right.


----------



## Remy

Actually looks like some cool vintage stuff. I do hope you donate it. I guarantee some of it's going to end up on Etsy or Ebay.


----------



## Aunt Bea

We all have issues. 
Some people eat too much.
Some people do drugs.
Some people buy curtains, drapes, and comforters.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I hate curtain and drapes. They are a pain in the butt to take care of. They have to be washed and ironed. No thanks, it's bad enough having to iron clothes. It would have been nice of the previous owners to clear that crap out of the house for you! Geeeez!


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> I hate curtain and drapes. They are a pain in the butt to take care of. They have to be washed and ironed. No thanks, it's bad enough having to iron clothes. It would have been nice of the previous owners to clear that crap out of the house for you! Geeeez!


the previous owners were Deb's mum and dad....


----------



## OneEyedDiva

hollydolly said:


> the previous owners were Deb's mum and dad....


Okay...what did I miss?! I thought this was what she found in the house she just bought (??)


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> Okay...what did I miss?! I thought this was what she found in the house she just bought (??)


no this is the house she's clearing out to sell


----------



## win231

There are some businesses in Nevada that would be interested in those pink drapes...........


----------



## Jules

Possibly a theatrical group would want them.  You could offer them All or Nothing for free and they pick up.  Anything to save you from packing them downstairs and driving away.  

Or even quilters might want them.  Again, All or Nothing.


----------



## jujube

When we were having a garage sale of my grandma's stuff, I found a massive horde of pink brocade fully lined high quality drapes. 96" long all of them.

There was a set for a 14 foot wide window (she didn't  have a 14 foot wide window), there were 8 sets of double windows and 10 sets of single windows. Thousands of dollars of custom drapes she had paid $300 for and never used.

A lady took one look, handed me a $100 and said, "DON'T SELL THEM, I'M GOING TO GET MY DAUGHTER!"

She came back with her daughter, who burst into tears. She had just built a new house and was doing the interior in burgundy and pink (shudder) and had a huge picture window and many double and single windows.  We agreed on a hundred more for the drapes. She left with her arms full and still weeping.  I was happy to see them go to a good home.


----------



## Knight

Debs question
My question is why did my mom feel she had to have so many curtains, drapes and comforters?

She was teaching her daughter the basics of hoarding.  You have learned well.


----------



## terry123

I don't like fooling with drapes either.  I bought mini blinds for every window and love them in my condo!  Gave my old drapes etc to the Salvation Army.


----------



## Aneeda72

For my mother, who is 96, it’s coats.  She has several coats.  Drives my sister in law crazy.  Me?, I don’t care.  Why does she do it.  Idk, but she grew up during the depression and I think she must have not had a coat and was often cold; but idk.

Why did you mother need drapes?  Idk.


----------



## debodun

I don't need them. Put them up for sale on Marketplace - not one nibble (I'm asking in the $5 - $10 range for a set - some sets have 6 panels). The owner of the house I bought is leaving all the original window dressings - they are custom made, so probably wouldn't go in her apartment. I can't get over how small the windows are in my new house - hardly larger than my current bathroom window. A realtor that looked at my Victorian widows and said that they aren't "standard" size and if I had window replacements done, each would have to be made-to-order.


----------



## feywon

Jules said:


> Possibly a theatrical group would want them.  You could offer them All or Nothing for free and they pick up.  Anything to save you from packing them downstairs and driving away.
> 
> Or even quilters might want them.  Again, All or Nothing.


Excellent ideas!


----------



## debodun

Now if it were a stash of cat figurines instead of drapes, curtains and comforters in the closet, I would be overjoyed. I have little interest in domestic items - they are a burden to me.


----------



## Remy

@debodun I'm wondering if your cat figurine count exceeds mine. Admittedly I do have some in boxes. Because I keep hoping I'll move. I'd like to get them all together and take a picture of them one of these days.

I love vintage linens, lace curtains. I have only a lace valance in the bedroom right now. These two cats of mine are curtain climbers. My last two didn't.


----------



## debodun

Even though I was enraged at having do deal with all that fabric in the closet, I did find some nifty items. My high school graduation dress (difficult to believe I was ever that thin), my college graduation gown (I had to buy it, so I kept it), my mom's Bicentennial dress, two fur coats (in horrible condition), two of my dad's tobacco pipes, a vintage mothball holder and an antique lawn sprinkler. Here are the mothball holder and sprinkler:


----------



## Remy

That sprinkler is totally cool.


----------



## debodun

Around the base it says "American Ball Nozzle Co., New York".


----------



## debodun

I don't know what to do about the fur coats. There's no furriers within 30 miles and I don't think anyone would buy them in the condition they're in. Seems a shame to trash them - after all, animals gave their lives to make them. Some of them might be salvageable, but I'm no fur expert. I couldn't even tell you what fur they are.


----------



## debodun

And guess what... 3 more large boxes of drapes in a downstairs closet!!!


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> And guess what... 3 more large boxes of drapes in a downstairs closet!!!


Deb,

I'm amazed that after all the years you have lived in your current home you are just now finding out what is in the various rooms, closets, cupboards, and drawers.


----------



## Sliverfox

If you know some one who makes  stuffed toy animals,,, they might be interested in the fur  coats.

The large wardrobe you posted picture yesterday.
Could it fit into  your garage?


----------



## Pepper

The furs look like mink.


----------



## debodun

I never had any reason to go in some closets. I had what I needed. Why go to an auto parts store if you need ink for your printer?


----------



## debodun

That full length coat is *HEAVY*! I can barely lift it. I'd hate to have to wear that around for any length of time.


----------



## Pepper

If it makes you feel better, deb, minks are nasty little skunks.  Besides, we didn't know any better then.  The styles look like fifties, early sixties.


----------



## debodun

Sometimes you in old movies you can see a woman wearing a fur neckpiece that looks like the whole animal - to me that IS disgusting.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

debodun said:


> Sometimes you in old movies you can see a woman wearing a fur neckpiece that looks like the whole animal - to me that IS disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 179101


I remember my mother had one of those! But hers seems to have had more fur so maybe it was a larger animal. I was wondering if one of those would wind up in this thread.


----------



## Pepper

Oh, I know, deb!  As a little kid, seeing the whole outer animal hanging around a woman's neck was real spooky!


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> Sometimes you in old movies you can see a woman wearing a fur neckpiece that looks like the whole animal - to me that IS disgusting.
> 
> View attachment 179101


LOL - sorta like eating a cheeseburger while watching cows grazing outside.......


----------



## win231

Pepper said:


> Oh, I know, deb!  As a little kid, seeing the whole outer animal hanging around a woman's neck was real spooky!


Yes, a spooky reminder of what humans are capable of.


----------



## Pepper

win231 said:


> LOL - sorta like eating a cheeseburger while watching cows grazing outside.......


I lived on a farm for awhile and actually did that!


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I never had any reason to go in some closets. I had what I needed. Why go to an auto parts store if you need ink for your printer?


The difference is that you've lived there for decades...


----------



## debodun

Remember that cabinet that I found in the cellar last summer an couldn't get the drawers open? Everyone wanted to know what was in them and to bust them open. I wasn't curious enough to do that. Guess I'm just not an inquiring person - unless neighbors are making noise.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> Remember that cabinet that I found in the cellar last summer an couldn't get the drawers open? Everyone wanted to know what was in them and to bust them open. I wasn't curious enough to do that. Guess I'm just not an inquiring person - unless neighbors are making noise.
> 
> View attachment 179108


Probably more drapes


----------



## debodun

I called a thrift store that's about 13 miles away. I had their card and it said they pick up. So I called them today and asked whoever answered if they take drapes and curtains and if so could they come and get them. She said they would take them on approval, but added they no longer pick up and I would need to make an appointment. Right now I never know what I'm going to be doing at an given time. PHOOEY!!! 

I asked my cousin yeaterday when he dropped off the mower when he would be going to the city mission again. He said not until October 29th. He only goes on the last Friday of a month with 5 Fridays.


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> I asked my cousin yeaterday when he dropped off the mower when he would be going to the city mission again. He said not until October 29th. He only goes on the last Friday of a month with 5 Fridays.


Was your cousin the mechanic?
Post # 31
BTW - it was out in my backyard this morning. I was wheeling it over to the garage when a neighbor came over, but he couldn't get it started either.

It's beginning to sound like Deb isn't the hoarder. More like her parents were & she just lived in the house with the accumulation of stuff. Why is anyone's guess, I don't have a guess.


----------



## debodun

Another find amid the chaos - a card table sized tablecloth. Looks like an Eastern motif - almost like the Taj Mahal. Photo does not do it justice - it has a deep blue background, silky texture; the sheen doesn't show in the photo. Tassels on all edges. I like this and will probably keep it. Might look better after I iron it, but I'm not certain what fabric it is or what iron setting to use.


----------



## hollydolly

looks similar to a wall hanging rug I had of Peacocks... same colours, beautiful royal blue... Mine was quite a bit larger, and hung on the livingroom wall many years ago... but with yours, you could try either ironing on the 'wrong' side..or covering the cloth with a damp tea-towel and pressing that way with a warm iron


----------



## Jules

Offer those coats to fly fishermen.  They’re great for making lures.


----------



## Jules

Keep that tablecloth.  Don’t waste your time working on it until later when you‘re settled in your new home.  The first approach might be to hang it from a rack and steam it lightly.  As I said, don’t rush it; you have too much to do now.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> I never had any reason to go in some closets. I had what I needed. Why go to an auto parts store if you need ink for your printer?





debodun said:


> Remember that cabinet that I found in the cellar last summer an couldn't get the drawers open? Everyone wanted to know what was in them and to bust them open. I wasn't curious enough to do that. Guess I'm just not an inquiring person - unless neighbors are making noise.
> 
> View attachment 179108


If you open it, make sure you're not alone.


----------



## Sliverfox

That would make a nice  wall hanging.


----------



## debodun

I get a little vacation from moving. Today it's raining, tomorrow the roofer is supposed to be coming. I guess I can still work on indoor packing.


----------



## debodun

I advertised the curtains and drapes on Marketplace and FB Online Garage Sale, Craig's List and want AdDigest. Didn't get any nibbles. Called a few consignment and thrift shops, they don't want them, either.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I advertised the curtains and drapes on Marketplace and FB Online Garage Sale, Craig's List and want AdDigest. Didn't get any nibbles. Called a few consignment and thrift shops, they don't want them, either.


You never of their existance until you stumbled over them.  As it happens, nobody needs or wants them.  Not you, not anyone.  

It's time to clear a room and put a sign on it: "Everything in here goes into the dumpster as soon as I rent it." Those curtains and drapes belong in there.


----------



## debodun

Especially those huge drapes. I notice windows in more modern homes are much smaller. They could make 4 drape sets out of one of mine - like that set that has 6 x 8 foot panels.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Especially those huge drapes. I notice windows in more modern homes are much smaller. They could make 4 drape sets out of one of mine - like that set that has 6 x 8 foot panels.


what about a crafting website... near you, people might want the material...

however I'm with @StarSong..just forget about them, throw them out like you've never seen them before nor want to keep them...


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> what about a crafting website... near you, people might want the material...


I wouldn't begin to know where to look for one. If anyone was interested, they would have contacted me from all the advertising I've done. I have a huge box of cloth scraps I have at my sale and no one even looks at it. Nobody around here, it seems, is into cloth crafts. Only one woman looked at the box, but she said she only wanted full bolts of cloth. Now I know everyone has those laying around their house. 

I think a huge problem is that people don't want to get my "cooties" from fabrics.


----------



## Remy

@debodun I wouldn't contact a thrift store, just drop them off at Salvation Army or Goodwill. Anything usable they will sort through and put out for sale. I do see people buying that stuff. Especially lace curtains. Curtains can be cut down and resewn by industrious and thrifty people.


----------



## Pinky

People may want them for making quilts. Yup, Goodwill would probably be a good place to donate them.


----------



## hollydolly

Remy said:


> @debodun I wouldn't contact a thrift store, just drop them off at Salvation Army or Goodwill. Anything usable they will sort through and put out for sale. I do see people buying that stuff. Especially lace curtains. Curtains can be cut down and resewn by industrious and thrifty people.


Yep that's also a good idea. Bag them up.. and drop them at the charity shop... preferably when they're closed. leave them outside, and if the shop thinks they can't sell them in store, they'll sell them on to be used as rags in manufacturing... they get a a certain amount of money per ton of rags...


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> I wouldn't begin to know where to look for one. If anyone was interested, they would have contacted me from all the advertising I've done. I have a huge box of cloth scraps I have at my sale and no one even looks at it. Nobody around here, it seems, is into cloth crafts. Only one woman looked at the box, but she said she only wanted full bolts of cloth. Now I know everyone has those laying around their house.
> 
> I think a huge problem is that people don't want to get my "cooties" from fabrics.


<------- starts scratching herself.


----------



## PamfromTx

Locate a Salvation Army and/or Goodwill donation bin location and just drop your stuff in them.  There's one near every Goodwill location here.  It's so easy.


----------



## Jules

hollydolly said:


> and drop them at the charity shop... preferably when they're closed. leave them outside,


Please don’t do that.  The scavengers tear through things left outside and then the charity has a mess to clean up, worse if the weather is inclement.

@debodun  Search for a quilters group.  They might be interested.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Please don’t do that.  The scavengers tear through things left outside and then the charity has a mess to clean up, worse if the weather is inclement.


I agree. I fact the SA has a sign not to drop things off after business hours.
I sent a message to a quilt shop about 10 miles away. Waiting to hear back.


----------



## Jules

Just thinking about the number of people who don’t go online, do you have any physical bulletin boards that you could post an offer for someone to come and take everything away?  

The quilt shop probably sell new material and won’t be interested in your ‘competition’ products.  You need a Quilters Guild.


----------



## Jules

Here’s a list for NY.  Maybe one of these is near you.

https://quiltguilds.com/new-york-quilt-guilds/.


----------



## debodun

Thank you for the link, Jules. I already have some inquiries out to a few within 50 miles of my locale.


----------



## Sliverfox

Good luck , deb.

For old out of date clothing look  for  groups that do plays or skits of some sort.


----------



## hollydolly

Jules said:


> Please don’t do that.  The scavengers tear through things left outside and then the charity has a mess to clean up, worse if the weather is inclement.
> 
> @debodun  Search for a quilters group.  They might be interested.


don't you have donation bins outside your charity shops for when they're closed...or clothing bins in supermarket car parks..etc...


----------



## Jules

There aren’t any bins outside the shops.  There used to be a bin at a few malls but most of the goods were ruined by vandals throwing garbage in them.  Then there was the occasional death after someone tried to climb in to steal goods.


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> don't you have donation bins outside your charity shops for when they're closed...or clothing bins in supermarket car parks..etc...


We have those bins all over.  In fact, the Goodwill nearest to my home was just about to close and this worker came out and said for me to put it in their bin behind the store because they had already closed.  Lazy little man was my first thought.  He could have easily taken my bags inside.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> We have those bins all over.  In fact, the Goodwill nearest to my home was just about to close and this worker came out and said for me to put it in their bin behind the store because they had already closed.  Lazy little man was my first thought.  He could have easily taken my bags inside.


Thanks Pam.... yes well that was my point about leaving the curtains outside the charity shop when they were closed...by doing that also, it means that they won't turn away clothing or materials, that they can't sell...


----------



## Chris P Bacon

If you don't want to just toss them out, you could try listing then here - *https://freecycle.org/ * Whatever you have might be just what someone else would like to have or may be looking for. I've both given and received from people on the site. It narrows down people by area so you could likely find people who want what you don't, nearby. Good luck!


----------



## PamfromTx

The very act of deciding what to keep and what to throw away causes some people ~ great anxiety, for instance, and they form unusually strong emotional attachments to inanimate objects.


----------



## PamfromTx

I have been watching "Hoarders" this past week and am horrified at how many people live.  I am driving my hubby nuts by watching these shows.  LOL!


----------



## debodun

When I cleaned out my uncle's apartment, he had boxes and boxes of books. I took them to one of those bins and couldn't stuff one in it - the bin was full right to the top. Most around here are surrounded by things people just dumped in front of them.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> When I cleaned out my uncle's apartment, he had boxes and boxes of books. *I took them to one of those bins and couldn't stuff one in it - the bin was full right to the top. Most around here are surrounded by things people just dumped in front of them.*


This seems a good clue as to why you're having difficulty selling things.  Most people are overloaded with possessions and are more interested in purging than acquiring.


----------



## debodun

Now I found the hooks for all those drapes and curtains...


----------



## Pink Biz

debodun said:


> Now I found the hooks for all those drapes and curtains...
> 
> View attachment 180528


*Good grief!!*


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> Now I found the hooks for all those drapes and curtains...
> 
> View attachment 180528


Throw them out! Or, are you going to advertise them for $5???


----------



## debodun

I will give them to anyone that gets curtains.

I had a nibble on the drapes and she was supposed to come yesterday, but of course, never showed up. When she inquired, she posted her phone number. so I called and asked if she was still interested. She sounded like a befuddled old lady who acted confused, stammered a bit, then hung up. I tried to call back, but then she didn't answer.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I will give them to anyone that gets curtains.
> 
> I had a nibble on the drapes and she was supposed to come yesterday, but of course, never showed up. When she inquired, she posted her phone number. so I called and asekd if she was still interested. She sounded like a befuddled old lady who acted confused, stammered a bit, then hung up. I tried to call back, but then she didn't answer.


it's probable that someone has given you a false number.... and it's led to the old lady


----------



## Colleen

Pinky said:


> People may want them for making quilts. Yup, Goodwill would probably be a good place to donate them.


I'm a quilter and I can tell you that that material is not suitable for quilts. She needs to take it all to the thrift store. It's junk...sorry.


----------



## debodun

Those boxes in a downstairs closet of what I thought were more curtains & drapes was actually bed sheets. I have lees chance of selling those than the drapes. Looks like another donation destined for the city mission.


----------



## Giants fan1954

Hefty bags???????


----------



## debodun

I need a few and some hefty guys to carry them.


----------



## debodun

My curtains are old style, it seems. I looked on a big box store at drapes and they have these big grommeted holes that go through a rod - no need for metal hooks anymore.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> My curtains are old style, it seems. I looked on a big box store at drapes and they have these big grommeted holes that go through a rod - no need for metal hooks anymore.
> 
> View attachment 180563


Lol they've been in fashion for many years ( metal Hooks?...you don't even have plastic hooks?).... or even easier still you could have these  tab top curtains...


----------



## PamfromTx

I use tension rods for the curtains.  Works for me.


----------



## Jules

The SPCA may take your sheets and if you find any, blankets.


----------



## StarSong

Please call the thrift stores first to ask if they want curtains, drapes and old sheets.  It's not fair to burden a charity with trash they cannot sell.


----------



## terry123

I knew a guy here in the complex that had to do community service as part of his DWI sentence.  He chose the Salvation Army and said quite a bit of the donations was people's trash that they had to throw away.
And nobody has used those metal hooks for years and years!


----------



## JustBonee

debodun said:


> My curtains are old style, it seems. I looked on a big box store at drapes and they have these big grommeted holes that go through a rod - no need for metal hooks anymore.
> 
> View attachment 180563


----------



## Sliverfox

I suppose you aren't allowed to burn trash in the back yard?


----------



## StarSong

terry123 said:


> I knew a guy here in the complex that had to do community service as part of his DWI sentence.  He chose the Salvation Army and said quite a bit of the donations was people's trash that they had to throw away.
> And nobody has used those metal hooks for years and years!


Many years ago I helped organize church yard sales.  The crap that people donated was not to be believed.  At that time I knew someone who ran a charity thrift store.  He and I were commiserating about the amount of donations that went straight into dumpsters that the charities had to pay for.  He said there was an old saying in charity thrift store business:  "One man's trash is pretty much another man's trash."  (A play on "one man's trash is another man's treasure.")  

I never forgot my church yard sale experiences or his words and am extremely judicious about what I donate.


----------



## RubyK

Before the Pandemic I volunteered at a thrift store 2 days a week. My job was in the linen dept. which included bed linens, bath and kitchen towels, small rugs, curtains and drapes and shower curtains and more. Anything faded, torn, dirty, musty or outdated was sold in bulk. Animal Rescues took the old towels and rugs. Homeless shelters took certain items that were usable to people settling into apartments. The good stuff was sold in the thrift store.

You need to call agencies near you to find out what they will take. 

https://www.moneycrashers.com/best-places-donate-used-stuff/

The above list is the most comprehensive donation list I've ever seen. In Item #9, you can give your zip code to get suggestions on places near you that accept donations.

Sounds like you have numerous items to donate. Good luck. Hope the above URL helps you.


----------



## debodun

My weekend moving sale was rained out yesterday afternoon starting at 1 pm. Steady moderate drizzle.

Today I had to scurry to cover the tables. It rained twice so far - sudden cloudbursts - with sun in between. Looks like that are training showers. The weather forecast said mostly dry today. LIARS!

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Training_(meteorology)


----------



## debodun

Unless someone stops in the next 90 minutes and buys $10 to $20,  today will be one of the WORST day I ever had for a sale - only 5 cars stopped all day. Sold $1.25. I just don't know where my usual "Labor Day Regulars" are. Traffic is extremely light for Labor Day here. Maybe the showers earlier is holding them back - but the sun is out NOW.


----------



## debodun

Today was a bust with the moving sale. Guess I was spoiled by Friday and expected each day would be like that. Next weekend is our village-wide sale. Multiple people that stopped asked for certain items. The three main ones were old buttons, axes & hatchets and cast iron cookware.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Today was a bust with the moving sale. Guess I was spoiled by Friday and expected each day would be like that. Next weekend is our village-wide sale. Multiple people that stopped asked for certain items. The three main ones were old buttons, axes & hatchets and cast iron cookware.


second hand axes and hatchets ?...wow !! Wonder why anyone would be looking for those, specifically


----------



## Pepper

hollydolly said:


> second hand axes and hatchets ?...wow !! Wonder why anyone would be looking for those, specifically


Will you walk into my parlor? said the Spider to the Fly.


----------



## hollydolly

Pepper said:


> Will you walk into my parlor? said the Spider to the Fly.


scary  p'haps that's the reason.. p'haps they don't wnt to be caught on a CCTV camera buying a weapon..*yikes*


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> Unless someone stops in the next 90 minutes and buys $10 to $20,  today will be one of the WORST day I ever had for a sale - only 5 cars stopped all day*. Sold $1.25.* I just don't know where my usual "Labor Day Regulars" are. Traffic is extremely light for Labor Day here. Maybe the showers earlier is holding them back - but the sun is out NOW.


What I would like to know, with ALL your money, why are you wasting your time selling all that CRAP instead of tossing it out?  Wouldn't your time be better spent whipping your new home into shape?


----------



## StarSong

bowmore said:


> What I would like to know, with ALL your money, why are you wasting your time selling all that CRAP instead of tossing it out?  Wouldn't your time be better spent whipping your new home into shape?


And the congregation said, "Amen."


----------



## debodun

This is a graph of the monetary amount I took in on the weekend sale. Pretty linear.


----------



## Aunt Bea

delete


----------



## bowmore

Here is some interesting information from the State of New York:
*Garage sales and other similar sales*

Most garage sales are not subject to the sales tax registration requirements and the sellers are usually not required to collect sales tax. However, Tax Law section 1115(a)(18) specifically provides that if certain conditions are not met, you may need to collect sales tax, or possibly register for sales tax purposes. See TSB-M-80(9)S, _1980 Legislation-Changes in Dollar Limitation of "Garage Sale" Receipts._

The conditions that must be met under Tax Law section 1115(a)(18) to avoid registration and sales tax collection are:


The sale is at your home.
Neither you (the seller) nor any member of your household is in a trade or business selling similar items. For example, if you own a store where you sell antiques and are registered to collect sales tax, your spouse cannot sell antiques from your home without also registering to collect sales tax.
*You make sales for three days or less in a calendar year. Sales on the fourth and subsequent days are subject to tax*.
*You do not expect your sales to exceed $600 in a calendar year. If actual sales unintentionally exceed $600, the first $600 in any calendar year is exempt. (See* Occasional sales from your home (casual sales), explained above, *You must collect sales tax, and may have to register as a vendor, if the sales you are making are:*
*more frequent than allowed by these exemptions*,


----------



## Aneeda72

bowmore said:


> Here is some interesting information from the State of New York:
> *Garage sales and other similar sales*
> 
> Most garage sales are not subject to the sales tax registration requirements and the sellers are usually not required to collect sales tax. However, Tax Law section 1115(a)(18) specifically provides that if certain conditions are not met, you may need to collect sales tax, or possibly register for sales tax purposes. See TSB-M-80(9)S, _1980 Legislation-Changes in Dollar Limitation of "Garage Sale" Receipts._
> 
> The conditions that must be met under Tax Law section 1115(a)(18) to avoid registration and sales tax collection are:
> 
> 
> The sale is at your home.
> Neither you (the seller) nor any member of your household is in a trade or business selling similar items. For example, if you own a store where you sell antiques and are registered to collect sales tax, your spouse cannot sell antiques from your home without also registering to collect sales tax.
> *You make sales for three days or less in a calendar year. Sales on the fourth and subsequent days are subject to tax*.
> *You do not expect your sales to exceed $600 in a calendar year. If actual sales unintentionally exceed $600, the first $600 in any calendar year is exempt. (See* Occasional sales from your home (casual sales), explained above, *You must collect sales tax, and may have to register as a vendor, if the sales you are making are:*
> *more frequent than allowed by these exemptions*,


Oh dear, Deb seems to be a tax evader


----------



## StarSong

After moving you might want to give serious consideration to ending your yard sale habit, Deb, lest your new neighbors get an unfavorable impression of you.        

Frequent garage/yard sales are generally perceived as neighborhood nuisances. If I had a neighbor who held yard sales once a month or more, I'd be steaming.


----------



## debodun

Let them prove how many days I have a sale.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> Let them prove how many days I have a sale.


You are only allowed to have one sale a year


----------



## debodun

I'm talking about the state authorities.


----------



## bowmore

StarSong said:


> After moving you might want to give serious consideration to ending your yard sale habit, Deb, lest your new neighbors get an unfavorable impression of you.
> 
> Frequent garage/yard sales are generally perceived as neighborhood nuisances. If I had a neighbor who held yard sales once a month or more, I'd be steaming.


AND reporting it to the State Authorities


----------



## Pepper

She's working for herself, off the books.  So what?  Big deal.  She's not selling dope and she's not hurting you, and it's not that much.  If you want to find a tax cheat, IT IS NOT HER!


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> She's working for herself, off the books.  So what?  Big deal.  She's not selling dope and she's not hurting you, and it's not that much.  If you want to find a tax cheat, IT IS NOT HER!


He’s not talking about Deb  he does not know Deb.  But, just saying, how do you know she NOT selling dope?  . You don’t know Deb either


----------



## win231

hollydolly said:


> second hand axes and hatchets ?...wow !! Wonder why anyone would be looking for those, specifically


----------



## debodun

Oh, you guys.....


----------



## debodun

I hauled a big pile of things for curbside giveaway this morning. I just looked and I think the only thing taken was a half-bushel sized basket. I'm going to have to bring a lot back up on the porch. What hope do I have to sell things when people won't take it for free?


----------



## Don M.

debodun said:


> What hope do I have to sell things when people won't take it for free?



That's a pretty good indicator that the items are worthless.  Your options consist of little more than filling up trash containers.


----------



## debodun

I was hoping a scrap scrounger would happen by. I even advertised on Freecycle and NextDoor.


----------



## win231

Don M. said:


> That's a pretty good indicator that the items are worthless.  Your options consist of little more than filling up trash containers.


Ooooooh.......tough crowd.


----------



## debodun

There are flower pots, plant stands, a utility cart, paint roller, kitchen stool, clothes hangers and cans of paint.


----------



## win231

Ya know, debodun, I'm actually surprised at the lack of interest.
Several years ago, when I replaced a 35-year-old rusted washer & dryer, I phoned the Dept. of Water & Power because they're connected to our trash pickup service & they have a "Special Trash Pickup" that I can schedule.  They'll tell me to leave whatever it is out on a certain day. 
I scheduled the pickup, but within 30 minutes after leaving the washer & dryer out, they were gone.  Maybe someone wanted to sell them for scrap.
Another time, my electrician replaced a heavy wrought-iron lamp.  Same thing; I scheduled a pickup but within 10 minutes, someone picked it up.


----------



## dobielvr

debodun said:


> There are flower pots, plant stands, a utility cart, paint roller, kitchen stool, clothes hangers and cans of paint.


Dang, I could really use those flower pots and plant stands right about now!

In fact, I stopped by a yard sale yesterday morning after my trip to Walgreen's looking for those items.  No luck.


----------



## bowmore

Don M. said:


> That's a pretty good indicator that the items are worthless.  Your options consist of little more than filling up trash containers.


1800 GOTJUNK


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> There are flower pots, plant stands, a utility cart, paint roller, kitchen stool, clothes hangers and cans of paint.


Whoa

Be still my heart

a paint roller

clothes hangers

cans of paint

How on earth are they ever remaining


----------



## Shero

Madame, have you got a bin? Just dump the whole lot, you are welcome to tell me to mind my own business


----------



## debodun

My neighbors across the street had a yard sale this past weekend - they packed it up at 1 pm on Sunday - maybe they didn't do very well. They left a box of free items by the curb. I just had to look. These were still in the box this morning - an indication of how tough the garage sale crowd is here. Quite a few votive candle holders, two theme flags (hummingbird and Nativity) I will actually keep the cat motif ceramic canister set and cookie jar. Plus a free plastic bin that will come in handy for moving.


----------



## debodun

*SEE PREVIOUS POST FOR MORE*


----------



## PamfromTx

I feel like I am at Sotheby's as I await for the next treasure.


----------



## Lewkat

debodun said:


> View attachment 178931


Some of those fabrics are absolutely gorgeous.  Think of the lovely gowns and cocktail dresses many would make.  Even night gowns.


----------



## debodun

People that shop at my sale seem to have "functional fixedness" and don't think of repurposing things - drapes are drapes. They aren't as clever as Scarlett O'Hara. Although one woman bough a few panels and asked if I had the hooks. Haha....only about 10 pounds of curtain hooks. She picked out about a dozen, then suddenly tossed them all back in the box and said," Never mind, I'll sew cloth loops on them."


----------



## Murrmurr

PamfromTx said:


> I feel like I am at Sotheby's as I await for the next treasure.


Just window shopping, tho.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> People that shop at my sale seem to have "functional fixedness" and don't think of repurposing things - drapes are drapes. They aren't as clever as Scarlett O'Hara. Although one woman bough a few panels and asked if I had the hooks. Haha....only about 10 pounds of curtain hooks. She picked out about a dozen, then suddenly tossed them all back in the box and said," Never mind, I'll sew cloth loops on them."
> 
> View attachment 183916


Deb,

Your post reminded me of this old skit.


----------



## debodun

A classic...even Korman had trouble keeping a straight face.


----------



## Tish

You should have placed a price on the @debodun that's one way to get them stolen


----------



## Pepper

Tish said:


> You should have placed a price on the @debodun that's one way to get them stolen


BRILLIANT!


----------



## debodun

I received the tax bill for my new house and it has the STAR exemption applied. For those who don't know what STAR is, it's a special discounted tax rate for seniors living in New York State. At the closing, my attorney informed me that I could only have the STAR applied to one house, so I opted to keep it on my current one, which has the higher assessed value. I figured that when I sell it I can transfer the STAR exemption to the new house.

I emailed the local tax assessor and asked about the STAR being applied to my new house. If I understand her reply (below), I can't transfer that exemption to the new house. I think my attorney should have told me this at the closing. Now I'll have to pay full tax on the new house.

_*The STAR exemption for 9 Independence Row is under the previous owners. The one for your house on Hudson Avenue, is under your name. Therefore, you do not have two STAR exemptions. Just remember for the 2022 roll 9 Independence Row will not have a STAR exemption on it. Even, if you switch yours to there. The State is going to make you go under the new program. It will never come off the tax bill again.*_


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> I received the tax bill for my new house and it has the STAR exemption applied. For those who don't know what STAR is, it's a special discounted tax rate for seniors living in New York State. At the closing, my attorney informed me that I could only have the STAR applied to one house, so I opted to keep it on my current one, which has the higher assessed value. I figured that when I sell it I can transfer the STAR exemption to the new house.
> 
> I emailed the local tax assessor and asked about the STAR being applied to my new house. If I understand her reply (below), I can't transfer that exemption to the new house. I think my attorney should have told me this at the closing. Now I'll have to pay full tax on the new house.
> 
> _*The STAR exemption for 9 Independence Row is under the previous owners. The one for your house on Hudson Avenue, is under your name. Therefore, you do not have two STAR exemptions. Just remember for the 2022 roll 9 Independence Row will not have a STAR exemption on it. Even, if you switch yours to there. The State is going to make you go under the new program. It will never come off the tax bill again.*_


Deb,

I didn’t read all of this but it sounds like you will need to reapply for a new version of the STAR exemption when you move into the new house and sell the old one.

https://www.tax.ny.gov/star/

Does your tax bill on the new house reflect the new assessment based on your recent purchase price?  In this area the new assessed value wouldn’t show until next spring.


----------



## debodun

Aunt Bea said:


> Does your tax bill on the new house reflect the new assessment based on your recent purchase price?  In this area the new assessed value wouldn’t show until next spring.


No, it's still listed under the previous owners info.


----------



## debodun

Stood up 4 times yesterday.

1) woman made an appointment to look at flags I had listed on NextDoor. Didn't appear at specified time. This morning I had an email saying she had bought another one and no longer needed mine. At least she let me know; albeit a day late.

2) woman wanted to see my votive candles for sale. Didn't show or answer repeated PMs.

3) another women wanted a flag. No show. She emailed me about an hour after the appointment time saying she couldn't find a parking space. I don't understand that - there's curbside parking all over the place.

4) on NextDoor, a man that said he did part-time lawn mowing, was supposed to give me an estimate on mowing the lawn at my new house at 4 pm. Said he would call when he got out of work at 3:30. Never did and isn't answering PMs.

I'm beginning to think everyone around here is brain-dead.


----------



## PamfromTx

What happened to all the curtains?  And the fur coats?  Maybe they can make a vest out of the shorter mink coat.


----------



## debodun

No interest in those items despite widespread ads on Facebook, Craig's List and NextDoor,


----------



## Pepper

The only common denominator in all this is you.  You can't force a customer to buy your wares if they are not interested in what you're selling.


----------



## debodun

Then why do they feign interest?


----------



## Pepper

debodun said:


> Then why do they feign interest?


They think they are being polite, and/or just making conversation.  They are not required to buy, and probably feel awkward looking at your stuff with you looking at them.  Then, when they are alone, they realize they didn't want to buy, just passing time.


----------



## debodun

I am beginning to think I bit off more than I can chew buying that other house. The other house has just about reached it's capacity of contents and I still have the back porch, garage, kitchen and dining room to sort through as well as moving my bookcases, knickknack shelves, bed, dresser, dining table and other furniture too large or heavy for me to move myself. No estate sellers around here are interested in doing a clean-out sale for me, as I have likely mentioned in some thread.

I worked over an hour this morning in the garage going through two of my dad's utility cupboards. Put a lot of odds and ends of assorted tools, nails, screws and nuts & bolts and assorted other items in 4 large boxes. Now what to do with it? Most of those tools I don't even know what they're for and if I have another sale and put then out, people with paw through mix everything up, dump nails all over the place, then haggle over 10¢.


----------



## StarSong

Time for the dumpster, Deb.  If you don't *NEED* things and others have pretty clearly demonstrated they don't want them either, it's time to say goodbye.

Please don't turn your new home into a cluttered mess before you move in, simply because you're hung up on hoping to recover the "sunk costs" of items that are now worth very little or nothing.

From: https://www.smh.com.au/opinion/the-...ned-to-ignore-sunk-costs-20160204-gmlnv1.html

_"But, as usual, I take comfort from economic theory. One of the main pieces of advice economists offer is to ignore "sunk costs". Money we have spent in the past should not influence future decision making. Just because you paid $15 for that burger and chips doesn't mean you must finish every one. Just because you spent $350 on that dress doesn't mean you should keep it if you will never wear it again and it bothers you that you have no room to store it.

Decluttering is basically a huge exercise in ignoring sunk costs. And only when you have learnt to do that, can you begin to make better decisions in the future.

Economists also advise to make decisions "at the margin". In other words, in the here and now. Ignore everything that has transpired: you should only do something if the marginal benefits will exceed the marginal costs. Never act out of regret, fear or guilt. Think always and only of your future happiness. What will make you happy now and tomorrow?

As it turns out, letting go of the past is not easy. It can open an uncomfortable void: if that object I thought was important is not, then what is? That empty space is liberating and terrifying at the same time.

But the process of discarding has taught me that the things that bring me true joy are not things, but people. They're not memories of the past, but ideas about what the future could bring.

Could it be that nagging feeling of emptiness is not a void but a vessel, waiting to be filled with new adventures?

It is by learning to ignore sunk costs that we attune ourselves to future happiness. And that is worth a little discomfort."_

Edited to add italics and quotation marks.


----------



## Aunt Bea

debodun said:


> I am beginning to think I bit off more than I can chew buying that other house. The other house has just about reached it's capacity of contents and I still have the back porch, garage, kitchen and dining room to sort through as well as moving my bookcases, knickknack shelves, bed, dresser, dining table and other furniture too large or heavy for me to move myself. No estate sellers around here are interested in doing a clean-out sale for me, as I have likely mentioned in some thread.
> 
> I worked over an hour this morning in the garage going through two of my dad's utility cupboards. Put a lot of odds and ends of assorted tools, nails, screws and nuts & bolts and assorted other items in 4 large boxes. Now what to do with it? Most of those tools I don't even know what they're for and if I have another sale and put then out, people with paw through mix everything up, dump nails all over the place, then haggle over 10¢.


Deb,

IMO you shouldn’t concern yourself with how
much your new home can hold.  Concentrate on taking the things that you need to make the house a comfortable home.


----------



## Sassycakes

I was lucky after my parents passed away. My Mom was a very neat person so there wasn't any junk in the house. I didn't want anything so I asked the 9 grandchildren and their spouses to go in and take whatever they wanted. My Parents gave me more than enough things when they were alive.


----------



## helenbacque

None of my business but do you really want to spend the rest of your life chasing down potential buyers and haggling over 10 cents.  There is a big, wide, wonderful world out there just waiting to be explored even within virus limitations.  Life is about living.


----------



## bowmore

+100 to starsong and helen. Get rid of all the stuff you do not needinstead of holding out for the niggling amounts people will pay


----------



## hollydolly

@debodun ...I know you don't have designer gear to sell.. but the principle is the same, it can be very dangerous to have people  you don't know coming to your home to buy things....especially if they have reason to believe you might have something more expensive they can have...

Take this story from todays news in the Northern city of Manchester...

_A trio of knife-wielding robbers dragged a young mum out of her car and almost drove off with her toddler in the backseat.


Courtney Slater screamed out in terror as she desperately tried to protect her two-year-old child as the men attempted to steal her car in a horrifying Snapchat set-up.


What started as an innocent sale of some designer accessories on the social media app, ended as a terrifying carjack.

https://metro.co.uk/2021/09/18/manc...n-after-he-posted-ad-for-sunglasses-15278255/_


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> I was hoping a scrap scrounger would happen by. I even advertised on Freecycle and NextDoor.
> 
> View attachment 183750


Oh Deb, you will need to give away alot more than this.  And leave it out longer with a big 'Free' sign.  

It looks like you are filling up your new home.


----------



## Jules

Stop packing and start arranging things in your new home.  I gather you moved your favourite items first.  Take your absolutely necessary items for the kitchen and put them away.  Just because you may have cutlery for 20, if you don’t need it, don’t take it.  Get as much of the furniture over there as you can.  

When you know what you must have, organize the old house so it’s passable for sellers walking through.  They say buyers like to see what a home will look like.  They may even want to buy some of the antique furniture.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Stop packing and start arranging things in your new home.  I gather you moved your favourite items first.  Take your absolutely necessary items for the kitchen and put them away.  Just because you may have cutlery for 20, if you don’t need it, don’t take it.  Get as much of the furniture over there as you can.
> 
> When you know what you must have, organize the old house so it’s passable for sellers walking through.  They say buyers like to see what a home will look like.  They may even want to buy some of the antique furniture.


It is a conundrum. I can't move my bookcases until I clear them off. When I do and move the boxes to the other house, there's no room left to move anything else. I took these photos a few weeks ago, so double that now.


----------



## Jules

Start by packing up the goods on the shelves you want to move.  Leave all those boxes in your old house.  Take the shelves to the new home and paint them all the same colour if they don’t already match.  

When you place items on the shelves, make certain there’s a theme to what you’re doing.  Don’t just place thing on a shelf just to get it out of the box.  If you have extras for the shelf of teacups, leave them packed and continue setting up a new themed shelves.  Once the first things are placed, take a deep breath and decide if you really need the rest.  

Go back to the old house and re-evaluate everything.  Do you really need it or just want it.  It’s tough but necessary to get off to a clean start.


----------



## hollydolly

I agree with @Jules... and I don't want to seem to be mean Deb, one man's treasures etc... but really most of that stuff looks like junk...

You gotta start off with a whole new slate with just the stuff you love.. don't give yourself an even harder job when you're in your 70's and not necessarily in the best of health and stuck with a hoarders paradise, having to find ways of living in amongst a house full of Tat & useless junk...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> when you're in your 700's


It'll probably be a while before she gets to that age.


----------



## hollydolly

Ooops lol...fixed it....


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> living in amongst a house full of Tat & useless junk...



I think that's why my sales have, for the most part, flopped. People's tastes have changed and nowadays they are looking for more useful and practical items, not "collectibles" so much.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I think that's why my sales have, for the most part, flopped. People's tastes have changed and nowadays they are looking for more useful and practical items, not "collectibles" so much.


precisely, and in reality you don't want to have to take all that stuff to the new house and then potentially have to try and sell them on the lawn of your new place...the neighbours might not be too keen...


----------



## debodun

I was just trying to find a local moving company. I was surprised and how few there are around here. And those don't have very good ratings on Yelp and Angi.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> It is a conundrum. I can't move my bookcases until I clear them off. When I do and move the boxes to the other house, there's no room left to move anything else. I took these photos a few weeks ago, so double that now.
> 
> View attachment 184489View attachment 184490View attachment 184491


Does your city allow outdoor bonfires?


----------



## debodun

win231 said:


> Does your city allow outdoor bonfires?


Smart a$$ !


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I was just trying to find a local moving company. I was surprised and how few there are around here. And those don't have very good ratings on Yelp and Angi.


get the ones with the worst ratings ..cheapest ..and get them to move all the junk. With any luck they'll 'lose it''...and  dump it for you....


----------



## debodun

I was just looking at some of the local garage sale ads on Marketplace. Their sales make mine look like a Sotheby's auction.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> I was just looking at some of the local garage sale ads on Marketplace. Their sales make mine look like a Sotheby's auction.


That is your opinion. My sis has a ton of Wedgewood, and she cannot give it away. Everything you show in those photos should be tossed.


----------



## Knight

It is entertaining the ongoing description of where to put "valuable collectibles". Instead of reaping a few dollars from those "valuable collectibles" paying to get rid of what people won't buy falls into the category of sweaty palms parting with money. 

Surely one of the many junk removal [ sorry "valuable collectibles" removal services] would show up. 

https://search.yahoo.com/search?p=junk+removal+stillwater+ny&fr=yfp-t-s&ei=UTF-8&fp=1


Extremely unlikely Deb will part with anything, since storage space is a problem  Deb could stack the excess outside her garage & cover it with a tarp. That could actually be a time & physical effort saver when she holds her next sale. Uncover the  "valuable collectibles" & line it up in the drive way.


----------



## debodun

Maybe my jumble of sentimental treasures will look better once I can get some shelves and bookcases ready to accept contents and not look like such a hodgepodge.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## hollydolly

What are we going to do for Entertainment once our  Deb moves in to the new house  finally.... and all the drama is over...


----------



## PamfromTx

hollydolly said:


> What are we going to do for Entertainment once our  Deb moves in to the new house  finally.... and all the drama is over...


Watch TV, I guess.  Can't go to the theater.


----------



## PamfromTx

I wish she would record short videos of her daily decorating her new home.


----------



## hollydolly

PamfromTx said:


> I wish she would record short videos of her daily decorating her new home.


yes that would be great fun.. but poor Deb, she's working so hard all by herself I wish we could help her...


----------



## Knight

hollydolly said:


> What are we going to do for Entertainment once our  Deb moves in to the new house  finally.... and all the drama is over...


No worries there will be months of sorting, questions about furniture arrangement, best supplies for internal & external upkeep of new property, spring yard sales, summer yard sales, fall yard sales, cost of anything that could have sold if people were interested. Plus the acquisition of more stuff from what other people put out for free. We have lots to look forward to.


----------



## Chris21E

Paying some one to take them or a Hollywood costume might want them.


----------



## bowmore

hollydolly said:


> yes that would be great fun.. but poor Deb, she's working so hard all by herself I wish we could help her...


We could start a GoFundME to pay for someone to come and hall away all the junk she has that she will not let go of.


----------



## debodun

I got a call from a local antique dealer - someone I've been talking to must have told her of my situation. She said she wouldn't do a moving sale for me but would come and take some photos of individual items since she had "connections", but that I shouldn't expect to get very much because the antique market is deader than dead around this area.


----------



## jujube

hollydolly said:


> What are we going to do for Entertainment once our  Deb moves in to the new house  finally.... and all the drama is over...


What makes you think it's ever going to be over? It'll just be new drama....


----------



## Jules

That was really nice of the antique dealer to offer.  We know she’s doing it for herself too.  The key thing is to rid yourself of things so you don’t have to move them.


----------



## Lee

I for one do not care if this is old drama or will be new drama. I have enjoyed the pictures, like a trip through history.


----------



## terry123

Lee said:


> I for one do not care if this is old drama or will be new drama. I have enjoyed the pictures, like a trip through history.


I love the pictures and would love to have some of the "blue" things but I would not be able to afford them.


----------



## debodun

What else can go wrong? Someone came to look an my roll-top desk yesterday. She started closing the top, I guess she wanted to see the condition. When the top closed, it locked the desk. My car, garage and house keys are now locked in the desk.


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> What else can go wrong? Someone came to look an my roll-top desk yesterday. She started closing the top, I guess she wanted to see the condition. When the top closed, it locked the desk. My car, garage and house keys are now locked in the desk.


Oh no!


----------



## debodun

Not the same mechanism in that desk in the video. I did see it. I had a locksmith and he tinkered with it about 2 minutes and got it open. $90.

This is a crude drawing of how that lock system is set up (innards). When The key is inserted in the lock and turned to lock - two rods slide out and into holes on the outside edge of where the top slides down. When key is turned to the right, they slide out of the holes and the top can be raised.


----------



## Jules

Did she decide to buy the desk?  

Any likelihood that you’ll find the key?


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Did she decide to buy the desk?


Not interested after all that trouble. Probably though I'd blame her and want her to pay for hiring the locksmith.

The key could be anyplace in a 2500 sq ft house and even at my new house. When packing, things get emptied from drawers into boxes and no heed is paid.


----------



## Remy

debodun said:


> Not interested after all that trouble. Probably though I'd blame her and want her to pay for hiring the locksmith.
> 
> The key could be anyplace in a 2500 sq ft house and even at my new house. When packing, things get emptied from drawers into boxes and no heed is paid.


I, as a potential buyer, would have been through at that point also.

The potential buyer had every right to move every working/moveable part of that desk. Next time you have a piece of furniture for sale, don't have your personal items in or on it when someone comes to look at it. This was in no way her fault.


----------



## Pepper

debodun said:


> Not interested after all that trouble. Probably though *I'd blame her and want her to pay for hiring the locksmith*.


Ridiculously absurd, so I hope you're just kidding.  Why weren't you standing next to her to stop her from closing the top?  Where were you when it happened?


----------



## debodun

I didn't realize she was going to close it all the way - just pull it down a little to see the top was in good shape. Next thing - SNAP!


----------



## Pepper

She wanted to see if it closed all the way, or would it get stuck?  Does it open all the way or does it creak?

Anyway, you can't sue her.  Well, you can, but you'd lose.


----------



## Gary O'

Roll tops are notorious for being dysfunctional
I have two
One, I rebuilt
Kinda fun and educational

Remove the locking mechanism
Keeps burglars from prying the thing open


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Not interested after all that trouble. Probably though I'd blame her and want her to pay for hiring the locksmith.
> 
> The key could be anyplace in a 2500 sq ft house and even at my new house. When packing, things get emptied from drawers into boxes and no heed is paid.


It'll be tougher to sell without a key - and with the warning that if the top gets pulled down all the way it might automatically lock.


----------



## debodun

I'm going to cut 1 inch pieces of dowel rods and stick them in the locking holes.


----------



## Jules

That key will show up eventually.  Start by searching through the boxes that you dumped the contents from the desk.  Do it while taking a coffee break at your new home.


----------



## debodun

The real estate agent came with another woman whom she identified as her "supervisor". They did a walk-through, but didn't commit to any price quotes. I got the impression they wanted to run some "comps", but they both were in agreement that the condition was going to take a big chunk out of what I could have hoped for if it were in better shape. They also indicated they wanted me to let them know what the man that looked at it last week offers.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> The real estate agent came with another woman whom she identified as her "supervisor". They did a walk-through,* but didn't commit to any price quotes. I got the impression they wanted to run some "comps", but they both were in agreement that the condition was going to take a big chunk out of what I could have hoped for if it were in better shape.*


That's all to be expected, Deb.  Judging by photos you've shared, your house's current condition and the time/effort/expense of fixing it up are going to affect the types of buyers you'll attract and how much they'll be willing to pay to acquire the property.


----------



## debodun

All too true.


----------



## Liberty

Gary O' said:


> Roll tops are notorious for being dysfunctional
> I have two
> One, I rebuilt
> Kinda fun and educational
> 
> Remove the locking mechanism
> Keeps burglars from prying the thing open


Hub seconds your motion (advice)...when deep sea fishing in Galveston, with other 30 guys, he was the only one driving  a  Bikini top (soft top) open air Jeep - hub didn't want them to slit the top or something or break a window (it is a classic '91 model).
He lost three cigars...everyone else had broken windows and whatever they had of value inside gone.


----------



## Gary O'

Liberty said:


> he was the only one driving a Bikini top (soft top) open air Jeep - hub didn't want them to slit the top or something or break a window (it is a classic '91 model).


Yeah, I've got a '99 Wrangler rag top
I never ever lock the doors


----------



## bowmore

Here is my take on things. Deb has get her priorities wrong, but that is her decision. She would rather spend her time trying to sell some junk she found in her old house instead of getting the new house she paid almost $300K for ready for her to move in. 
The latest installment was to try to sell some  1930's newspaper she found for $25! 
In the larger scheme of things, this is so far down in the noise it should not be bothered with. However, the entertainment value of her posts are priceless.


----------



## Pepper

I care about deb very much, and to me she is displaying anxiety, an emotion I'm familiar with.  I could be wrong, she could deny it, but that's what I pick up from these actions which may appear frivolous but serve to help her ease into her new life.

If moving is one of the hardest things to do, stress-wise, in the best of times, how stressful could it be for deb?  Maybe I'm reading too much of myself into it.

Best of luck to you, deb.


----------



## Knight

bowmore said:


> However, the entertainment value of her posts are priceless.


100% correct


----------



## PamfromTx

Hang in there, Deb!!!   We are rootin' for you.   Can't wait to hear that you are situated in your new home.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> I care about deb very much, and to me she is displaying anxiety, an emotion I'm familiar with.  I could be wrong, she could deny it, but that's what I pick up from these actions which may appear frivolous but serve to help her ease into her new life.
> 
> If moving is one of the hardest things to do, stress-wise, in the best of times, how stressful could it be for deb?  Maybe I'm reading too much of myself into it.
> 
> Best of luck to you, deb.


I agree with you


----------



## debodun

Thank you to those that give supportive messages.


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> Thank you to those that give supportive messages.


Hope you are having an easier day today and tomorrow.


----------



## debodun

I received a water service bill for my new house. I am being charged for a full 6 months, but have only owned it for 2 months. I thought that would be prorated. If you're going to say, "Contact the PWD." I did. No answer yet.


----------



## Jules

You may have been given a Credit in your price.  Look over your summaries from the lawyer.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I received a water service bill for my new house. I am being charged for a full 6 months, but have only owned it for 2 months. I thought that would be prorated. If you're going to say, "Contact the PWD." I did. No answer yet.


They're sure to straighten this out when you prove the purchase date and when you had the service transferred to your name.  Unless, of course, there's some wonky local law allowing PWD to hold new owners responsible for previous owners' delinquent bills...


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> You may have been given a Credit in your price.  Look over your summaries from the lawyer.


I did hear from the village clerk. She said that amount was taken off the purchase price, so I guess as long as I got credit somewhere, it works out. With so much disrupted in my life right now, I can't remember every detail.


----------



## debodun

Although I did have to see the town assessor. She is supposed to have office hours on Monday and Wednesday evenings from 6 to 8 pm. I went last night and waited a half an hour an nobody showed up.


----------



## Jules

If someone has office hours, they should post a message on the door that it won’t be happening that night.


----------



## debodun

Another man was waiting in his car, too. He was still there when I left. I called the assessor's office at 7:30 pm and no one picked up,


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> If someone has office hours, they should post a message on the door that it won’t be happening that night.


Yeah....in a perfect universe.

I emailed the assessor this morning asking to clarify her office hours. Haven't had a reply yet.


----------



## win231

debodun said:


> What else can go wrong? Someone came to look an my roll-top desk yesterday. She started closing the top, I guess she wanted to see the condition. When the top closed, it locked the desk. My car, garage and house keys are now locked in the desk.



There is only one way to get your keys.  
Use ear plugs & keep a safe distance.


----------



## debodun

I've called the antique dealers that I have their business cards. Now I'm on the dealer merry-go-round, each referring me to another. I corresponded with three today. Two weren't even interested in the items I sent photos of to their emails. One said he's give me $50 for the lot. This is the lot:


----------



## debodun

More...


----------



## Knight

Looks like you got lucky that someone will take that lot. Otherwise moving that would probably cost you more than $50.00.


----------



## Pinky

@debodun .. $50.00 is an insult, IMO - $100.00 is more reasonable.


----------



## debodun

$600 would be an insult.


----------



## StarSong

The alternative is to continue being weighed down by possessions you inherited, are in meh condition (at best), and nobody else seems to want.  
The big question is what's between you and letting these things go?  You didn't personally buy them (or if you did it was a very long time ago) so anything you receive will be found money.  Two out of three of these dealers have no interest in them whatsoever, which should tell you something.        

Your parents are gone, Deb. Wherever their spirits are, they neither know nor care what happens to material possessions they once had.

It's doesn't honor their lives or memory to allow yourself to be burdened by things they left behind.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> $600 would be an insult.


Unfortunately, you have an exaggerated idea of what things are worth today. My wife bought a nice chair similar to the one you show, but in better condition for $10 at Goodwill.
I totally agree with Knight and Starsong getting $50 is better than paying to move the stuff, even if you could find room in your new home.


----------



## Pepper

The chair is worth nothing up to $10.  It needs reupholstering; the wood may need sanding in some spots, most certainly a scraping and deep polishing.  

I just threw out a chair of that style.  It depressed me.  Now, in it's place I put a folding lawn chair, and it looks a million times better!


----------



## PamfromTx

I don't know what to say, Deb.  I wish I could help you put some life to those wooden pieces with lots of cleaning and then polishing.  I wish you had friends who would help you accomplish this too.


----------



## Tom 86

Your mom probably went through the depression-like my mom did.  When she passed my wife, son & I took a week to empty all the very good things & gave them to a place that checked to see if they were antiques or not.  
There were many kerosene lamps that we used before we got electricity.  They did bring a good price.

  Mom made afagains & there was one room with boxes on boxes od skills of yarn.  Another room was full of the ones she made. 
So I know what you're going through.


----------



## debodun

Pepper said:


> The chair is worth nothing up to $10.  It needs reupholstering; the wood may need sanding in some spots, most certainly a scraping and deep polishing.


It was reupholstered - cost $125!


----------



## debodun

I just got a nibble on the desk through Marketplace. After providing more info and photos, the woman said she changed her mind.


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> It was reupholstered - cost $125!


But it is only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it.

I have several sets of fine china, some lovely crystal wineglasses, etc., in my china cabinet. The china cabinet is beautiful (Shaker style) and made of solid cherry wood by the previous owner's grandfather. I would not be able to sell those things today because times have changed. Those who want them already have them, and those who don't have them, don't need them. I used to have dinner parties quite frequently, so I used all that stuff.

My own children don't want anything I own, except maybe my car. And even if they got that, they'd sell it for something that wasn't orange. They will give the rest to  St. Vincent de Paul. They need nicer stuff over there, and the kids are used to me giving stuff away, so it goes to people who want and need it.

Not that I have much stuff -- basically I own what I use. That is because I hate clutter. My husband has custody of the china cabinet, etc.


----------



## Pepper

"_It was reupholstered - cost $125!_"

Oh, right!


----------



## bowmore

Seriously, slightly off topic, did you ever get the Venetian blinds working??


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> But it is only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it.


And the congregation said, "Amen."


----------



## debodun

bowmore said:


> Seriously, slightly off topic, did you ever get the Venetian blinds working??


Nope. Pulled far left, far right and they only squeaked a little and didn't budge.


----------



## Pinky

Did you try pulling straight down on the blinds, Deb? Maybe someone else could give it a try when they're over at the house.


----------



## debodun

I've pulled in every direction and they don't move.


----------



## debodun

I contacted the last antique dealer for which I have a business card. I offered to send him photos by email. He said he didn't have email. What kind of business wouldn't have that?

A man said he was going to come to get the cedar armoire yesterday. Never showed. I PMed him this morning. He replied that he's having trouble getting help to move it.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> I contacted the last antique dealer for which I have a business card. I offered to send him photos by email. He said he didn't have email. What kind of business wouldn't have that?


A business that hasn't entered the 21st century. Sounds as though the antique dealer is also an antique.


----------



## Sassycakes

Moving is a very hard thing to do. When my Mom passed away my sister and I made the grandchildren go and take anything they wanted from the house. We felt our parents gave us enough when they were alive so we left whatever remained. My husband and I moved almost 2 yrs ago and made our children and grandchildren take what they wanted. It made moving so much easier. I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## debodun

I have tried offering things to several relatives. Hit a stone wall there.


----------



## debodun

Another misunderstanding this morning. A man came to get old newspapers I offered online. They are from the 1800s to the 1920s. He picked them up and started to leave. I told him they weren't free. He looked shocked and said asked the price. I told him the ad said $25. He looked the ad up on his cell. He showed me and I didn't see the price shown in the ad. I then said well, give me what you think they're worth. He left without them.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Another misunderstanding this morning. A man came to get old newspapers I offered online. They are from the 1800s to the 1920s. He picked them up and started to leave. I told him they weren't free. He looked shocked and said asked the price. I told him the ad said $25. He looked the ad up on his cell. He showed me and I didn't see the price shown in the ad. I then said well, give me what you think they're worth. He left without them.





debodun said:


> I have tried offering things to several relatives. Hit a stone wall there.


You are nothing if not persistent, Deb.  I'll give you that...


----------



## debodun

The last antique dealer I had a business card from just left. He did a quick walk around. Wasn't a bit interested in any furniture only the radio cabinet, but lost interest when he found out the radio wasn't in it anymore.

He picked up a basket of old bottles and asked how much. I said $20. Then he started in on how far he had to come and that I wasn't working with him. I went to $15, but he said it has to include the basket.


Then he asked how much I expected to pay for him to do a clean-out. I said, "Pay you? You'd be getting a lot of antiques and collectibles. You should pay me." He replied, "You know how much all this is worth to me....zero!"

So I ended up just selling the basket of bottles.

I am just tired of these guys that you have to pay them to take things, they they turn around and sell them for 100% profit plus what you paid them to take.


----------



## Pepper

debodun said:


> The last antique dealer I had a business card from just left. He did a quick walk around. Wasn't a bit interested in any furniture only the radio cabinet, but lost interest when he found out the radio wasn't in it anymore.
> View attachment 189316
> He picked up a basket of old bottles and asked how much. I said $20. Then he started in on how far he had to come and that I wasn't working with him. I went to $15, but he said it has to include the basket.
> View attachment 189317
> 
> I am just tired of these guys that you have to pay them to take things, they they turn around and sell them for 100% profit plus what you paid them to take.


You'll get your revenge.  He will be stuck with them as you were.


----------



## debodun

When the guy left, it was raining, so there's another lost day.


----------



## bowmore

Why do you care what they make on the items? You have to give up that mindset. You are incapable of finding buyers for your stuff. Pay them to take your stuff and move on with your life!


----------



## debodun

What would be a reasonable price to pay a clean-out service?  
One I called this morning doesn't take hazardous materials, old appliances, tires, paint cans (no matter what is in them). In addition he said all items I want to trash must be outside any buildings and in a localized pile. Seems I'm doing the grunt work for him.


----------



## Gemma

debodun said:


> What would be a reasonable price to pay a clean-out service?


IMO...I wouldn't bother with a clean out service.  

I'd take that guys $60,000 offer, selling the old house to him and leave all contents that you don't intend to take to the new house, for him to clean out. That way, you are not out anymore money and it will cost him some, to clean out the remainder of the house.



debodun said:


> In addition he said all items I want to trash must be outside any buildings and in a localized pile. Seems I'm doing the grunt work for him.


Because, most of those guys aren't insured, they are just trash collectors.


----------



## StarSong

Gemma said:


> I'd take that guys $60,000 offer, selling the old house to him and leave all contents that you don't intend to take to the new house, for him to clean out. That way, you are not out anymore money and it will cost him some, to clean out the remainder of the house.


Wait, what?  Someone offered $60K to buy all the contents of the house?


----------



## Pepper

StarSong said:


> Wait, what?  Someone offered $60K to buy all the contents of the house?


The whole shabang


----------



## Gemma

StarSong said:


> Wait, what?  Someone offered $60K to buy all the contents of the house?


A guy made her a firm offer of $60,000 for the house in the shape that it's in.  If she has to hire someone to haul the contents as junk, she might as well leave the stuff in the house and let the new owner dispose of it.


----------



## bowmore

I agree. Take the money and run.


----------



## Jules

Gemma said:


> IMO...I wouldn't bother with a clean out service.
> 
> I'd take that guys $60,000 offer, selling the old house to him and leave all contents that you don't intend to take to the new house, for him to clean out. That way, you are not out anymore money and it will cost him some, to clean out the remainder of the house.


That seems like a darned good idea, as long as there isn’t a clause in the contract that says it has to be removed.


----------



## Gemma

Jules said:


> That seems like a darned good idea, as long as there isn’t a clause in the contract that says it has to be removed.


I doubt there would be.  He most likely will do some major renovations and what's left behind can be thrown in his dumpsters. 

Besides, it's not like he's getting a bank loan to purchase this place.  Banks would require the house be up to code and pass inspection.  It's not.


----------



## bowmore

Sp you got an appraisal on the house 15 years ago before it started falling apart. Take the money and run!!!


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> I am just tired of these guys that you have to pay them to take things, they they turn around and sell them for 100% profit plus what you paid them to take.


Too funny....100% of nothing is....ahem.....nothing


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> The last antique dealer I had a business card from just left. He did a quick walk around. Wasn't a bit interested in any furniture only the radio cabinet, but lost interest when he found out the radio wasn't in it anymore.
> View attachment 189316
> He picked up a basket of old bottles and asked how much. I said $20. Then he started in on how far he had to come and that I wasn't working with him. I went to $15, but he said it has to include the basket.
> View attachment 189317
> 
> I am just tired of these guys that you have to pay them to take things, they they turn around and sell them for 100% profit plus what you paid them to take.


I thought that about Got Junk. They did a great job, and took things I couldn't take to St. Vincent de Paul's thrift store. I didn't care if they took some of the stuff and sold it. There were two stereo shelve sets still in their original very heavy boxes, for example. More power to them if they want to sell some of my stuff.

I would only own a business like Got Junk if I wanted to sell the good stuff, too.


----------



## WheatenLover

Sunk Cost Logical Fallacy
Sunk costs do, in fact, often influence people's decisions, with people believing that investments (i.e., sunk costs) justify further expenditures. People demonstrate "a greater tendency to continue an endeavor once an investment in money, effort, or time has been made. "This is the *sunk cost fallacy*, and such behavior may be described as "throwing good money after bad", while refusing to succumb to what may be described as "cutting one's losses".
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost


----------



## debodun

StarSong said:


> Wait, what?  Someone offered $60K to buy all the contents of the house?


Just the house and lot. He said anything that isn't part of, or permanently attached to, the standing structure will have to be removed. He especially pointed out the drapes and curtain rods and the stove and fridge. He is going to gut it and make it over into a 2 unit house.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> Just the house and lot. He said anything that isn't part of, or permanently attached to, the standing structure will have to be removed. He especially pointed out the drapes and curtain rods and the stove and fridge. He is going to gut it and make it over into a 2 unit house.


Saw it this morning on another of your threads and commented there.  
https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/what-the-realtor-said.64745/page-2#post-1886283

Don't be too quick to sell to the first person who offers greenbacks, Deb. I'd look at this offer with a very careful eye. If there's a good opportunity to fix up your house and make a profit he won't be the only one to spot it.


----------



## Tom 86

terry123 said:


> I don't like fooling with drapes either.  I bought mini blinds for every window and love them in my condo!  Gave my old drapes etc to the Salvation Army.


I see you live down in Texas.  But us northers here like to have full-size LINED' drapes to pull over windows to keep the cold out.   When the sun is out we pull them back to let the sun in to help warm the house.  Sure makes a big difference in the heating bill.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> But it is only worth what somebody is willing to pay for it.
> 
> I have several sets of fine china, some lovely crystal wineglasses, etc., in my china cabinet. The china cabinet is beautiful (Shaker style) and made of solid cherry wood by the previous owner's grandfather. I would not be able to sell those things today because times have changed. Those who want them already have them, and those who don't have them, don't need them. I used to have dinner parties quite frequently, so I used all that stuff.
> 
> My own children don't want anything I own, except maybe my car. And even if they got that, they'd sell it for something that wasn't orange. They will give the rest to  St. Vincent de Paul. They need nicer stuff over there, and the kids are used to me giving stuff away, so it goes to people who want and need it.
> 
> Not that I have much stuff -- basically I own what I use. That is because I hate clutter. My husband has custody of the china cabinet, etc.


What you wrote about your children not wanting your stuff reminds me of what my sister told me. She has fine china (different sets for each season), beautiful crystal pieces and nice silverware sets. Her daughter has already told her she doesn't want that stuff. I understand about the silverware. I've had my mother's silverware for a couple of decades...still haven't taken time to clean the pieces. My sister also has beautifully dressed Barbie dolls still in their boxes. I'm sure they are worth a lot now. I hope my niece and nephew take that into account when the time comes.


----------



## debodun

I am seriously thinking of just putting it in the hands of a realtor. Let them deal with prices, flippers and the like. They have connections and know who are the cash buyers (at lest the one I've been dealing with says). When I told her what the man offered, her exact words were:



She already suggested $140K.


----------



## bowmore

That is great, if you can get it. You will be deluged with lookie loos and very few will be interested in buying your disaster area for that kind of money


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> I understand about the silverware.


My mother bequeathed her silverware to my daughter. I hope she takes care of it. Right now, it is a heavy box, which no one has opened.

I wonder how long the younger generations won't want china, crystal, silverware, and beautifully kept furniture. My mom had mostly teak furniture in excellent condition. She and my dad bought it in Denmark in the early 60s. My kids will probably inherit that from my sister. I hope my daughter wants it. That furniture is worth a bundle. Just the buffet was appraised at $4,000. I didn't take any of it because I wasn't interested in arguing with my sister about who gets which pieces.


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> I am seriously thinking of just putting it in the hands of a realtor. Let them deal with prices, flippers and the like. They have connections and know who are the cash buyers (at lest the one I've been dealing with says). When I told her what the man offered, her exact words were:
> 
> View attachment 189531
> 
> She already suggested $140K.


Well, there you go. It's a lot more than $60K, and it's worth a shot, if you don't mind the delay caused by having it on the market.

However, it will have to be pretty much empty or staged, unless you lucky and someone sees past the things you still have there. OTOH, you can probably move into your new house while this one is on the market.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> My mother bequeathed her silverware to my daughter. I hope she takes care of it. Right now, it is a heavy box, which no one has opened.
> 
> I wonder how long the younger generations won't want china, crystal, silverware, and beautifully kept furniture. My mom had mostly teak furniture in excellent condition. She and my dad bought it in Denmark in the early 60s. My kids will probably inherit that from my sister. I hope my daughter wants it. That furniture is worth a bundle. Just the buffet was appraised at $4,000. I didn't take any of it because I wasn't interested in arguing with my sister about who gets which pieces.


Teak furniture *is* beautiful. I know what you mean about prices. The dining room set my mother had before she and my father moved to an apartment would be worth a fortune now. I was just getting started on my own and wound up moving to the same development (where I've been for 50 years) so I couldn't take the set. I don't know what she did with it. Good of you not to engage in an argument with your sister about your mom's stuff. Some young people appreciate the older furniture and antique items and some don't. I know one thing...the older stuff was made better. One factor I think is the ease of care for those items.


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> Good of you not to engage in an argument with your sister about your mom's stuff.


I'd been telling my mom for years that I would give my sister first choice, and I meant it. My sister cares a lot more about having possessions than I do.  She is a collector of sideboards, china, and mid-century Christmas trees and ornaments... probably more but I haven't been to her house, so I don't know.

I am a collector of nothing. I love poking around in antique stores, but I don't buy anything -- mostly because I have to really love it before I want it, and most things don't "speak" to me that way. But when they do, I love them forever.

My mom had a tiny white terrier on wheels (on her fireplace mantel) - I took that, a few pieces of framed art, and two kitchen utensils my great-great grandmother had owned (what I think is a nut chopper, and a wooden handled fork). My sister had a moving van, plus a few dozen boxes that she shipped.

I could not have handled figuring out where to put all that stuff, or unpacking those boxes. When my MIL moved to Florida, she had a yard sale. Afterward, she packed up everything that didn't sell and sent it to me as a surprise! I was now the proud owner of a dozen large boxes filled with things I didn't want. The things went to Goodwill, after I consulted my husband about what he wanted to keep. That stuff didn't sell for a reason.

I kept the large silver platter so I could feed the ground feeding birds in the winter. It sat on the snow so they didn't sink into it. This treatment, by the way, did not hurt the platter.


----------



## StarSong

WheatenLover said:


> Well, there you go. It's a lot more than $60K, and it's worth a shot, if you don't mind the delay caused by having it on the market.
> 
> *However, it will have to be pretty much empty or staged, unless you lucky and someone sees past the things you still have there. OTOH, you can probably move into your new house while this one is on the market*.


Not if it's going to someone who is going to remodel or tear it down.  They look right past the "stuff" and focus on the neighborhood, the land, the comps, and the bones of the house.


----------



## bowmore

StarSong said:


> Not if it's going to someone who is going to remodel or tear it down.  They look right past the "stuff" and focus on the neighborhood, the land, the comps, and the* bones *of the house.


Her house has osteoporosis


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> Not if it's going to someone who is going to remodel or tear it down.  They look right past the "stuff" and focus on the neighborhood, the land, the comps, and the bones of the house.


Well, I wouldn't. I don't want the job of getting rid of someone else's stuff. OTOH, I could probably afford to hire it done, if I had enough money to hire someone to fix the house.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> Just the house and lot. He said anything that isn't part of, or permanently attached to, the standing structure will have to be removed. He especially pointed out the drapes and curtain rods and the stove and fridge. He is going to gut it and make it over into a 2 unit house.


That feels like blackmail.  I’m not liking that man.  

The $60K was semi-tolerable if you got to walk away with the house just as it stands.  

If you’re willing to risk it over the winter, list and move out.  Leave everything that you don’t need and just do the things to keep the house functional - heat, water, taxes.  

In the meantime, high grade everything that might actually be worth something into one spot.  A week later decide if moving it is worth the effort and costs.  If not, it goes to the give-away pile.  

Leave the old furniture for a bit of staging or give it away right now.  

Contact a couple more agents for their opinions.  I always hired an appraiser before listing.


----------



## OneEyedDiva

@WheatenLover _"I have to really love it before I want it, and most things don't "speak" to me that way. But when they do, I love them forever." _Well you shop like me! Something has to speak to me too. Even when I'm shopping for a gift, I don't go with a preset idea of what I'll get. When I see it, I know it and get it. I won't say I don't collect stuff but none of my collections are big, unmanageable things. My son, who's a deejay will be delighted to get my albums. I collect clip earrings (I have a niece that would want them) and in a way I guess I'm collecting leather bags, shoes/boots and knee socks. My granddaughter will love getting the leather bags (I told her genuine leather is like gold now and very hard to come by without paying a fortune). My niece might want some of my boots.


----------



## debodun

I uncovered this piecrust, drop-top table today. It's been sitting in the front living room for decades with a tablecloth over it and covered with knickknacks for my sale. The varnish has some condition issues, but the wood is good. It has ball-and-claw feet. I posted it on an antique web site. Someone responded that it *may* be a Chippendale and to be careful not to let it go too cheaply. She suggested I even have it re-varnished and keep it, but then she didn't know I'm moving into a bungalow.


----------



## RadishRose

The top is in a dreadful state.

The the rest of it is filthy with dust.

If it really is a Chippendale piece, let the buyer take care of any cosmetics.

Only refinish it if you want to use it. 

Refinishing diminishes the value of an antique.


----------



## Knight

Offer of 60K & realtor estimate of 150k would have any home owner wanting to sell but hesitant wanting the most.

No doubt the 60k offer is someone wanting to buy, renovate & make a decent profit.

The 150k seems a little unrealistic given the condition described over the last year. But who knows maybe luck will be on Deb's side.

At the beginning of this tale of disaster of a home & the approximately 300k spent when all the expenses are paid to own another home. The term "penny wise & pound foolish" comes to mind. I'll explain.

Over a year ago my self & others offered the opinion that spending 100k or a little more to renovate would be a good option. On the high end lets put 130k. That would leave 170k in Debs account. When Deb was looking at that 288k plus roof repair & misc. expenses  home, if she had renovated she would already be living in an upgraded completely renovated home.

In todays hot sellers market if her home was estimated by the realtor to have 150k value needing renovation, she more than likely would have her 170k nest egg plus a home closer to a 600k value. And storage for her massive amount of "yard sale stuff"


----------



## debodun

The dust helps to show the pattern.


----------



## WheatenLover

OneEyedDiva said:


> @WheatenLover _"I have to really love it before I want it, and most things don't "speak" to me that way. But when they do, I love them forever." _Well you shop like me! Something has to speak to me too. Even when I'm shopping for a gift, I don't go with a preset idea of what I'll get. When I see it, I know it and get it. I won't say I don't collect stuff but none of my collections are big, unmanageable things. My son, who's a deejay will be delighted to get my albums. I collect clip earrings (I have a niece that would want them) and in a way I guess I'm collecting leather bags, shoes/boots and knee socks. My granddaughter will love getting the leather bags (I told her genuine leather is like gold now and very hard to come by without paying a fortune). My niece might want some of my boots.


I collect winter underwear, in moderation. One pair for each day of the week, not each day of winter. I used to have a lot of shoes. But my feet grew a size when I was pregnant with the boys. After that, the shoes were not suitable for taking care of kids. But when my daughter came along, I enjoyed buying her really pretty shoes of all different colors. My sons were disgusted because they couldn't fathom why girls had so many shoes. I especially loved the European ones, which I purchased brand new on eBay for reasonable prices. She loved Doc Martins, so I got her a pair of yellow boots with fish drawn all over them. I was living my love of shoes again, through my daughter's "needs". Her teachers said she was the best dressed girl in school. She was, but only because I also like European clothes that are colorful and beautifully designed. Luckily, my daughter liked all of this attention to her wardrobe.

I collect books, but they are stored by my Calibre ebook management program, so they don't take up physical space. I had about 2,000 and my husband had 5,000 books. All those bookcases took up a lot of space in our home. Now I only have about 100 books, and they are at my husband's house. He probably has about 1,500 books. I converted him partway to using a Kindle.

I shop for gifts the way you do. It's fun!


----------



## bowmore

here is a listing from eBay
https://www.ebay.com/itm/265259458644?hash=item3dc2b22054:g:3bAAAOSw0axhED9h

But, that is one in good shape. Yours is a disaster.


----------



## Jules

Here’s a link to a real Chippendale.  

https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/t...KeliQAqeNrE4E6upBIhoCaOgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

I can’t add the photo.


----------



## RadishRose

Jules said:


> Here’s a link to a real Chippendale.
> 
> https://www.1stdibs.com/furniture/t...KeliQAqeNrE4E6upBIhoCaOgQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> I can’t add the photo.








This is the photo


----------



## Jules

Thanks, @RadishRose 

I can’t tell how well it compares to Deb’s table.


----------



## PamfromTx




----------



## RadishRose

It really doesn't @Jules .
Debs table has a claw and ball foot.
The Chippendale does not.
Tired of flipping back and forth but it seems very different


----------



## PamfromTx

RadishRose said:


> It really doesn't.
> Debs table has a claw and ball foot.
> The Chippendale does not.
> Tired of flipping back and forth but it seems very different


No need to flip back and forth; I posted them both in posting above.


----------



## bowmore

Radishrose, I think you are doing her a disservice. She will probably want a couple of thousand for that train wreck


----------



## OneEyedDiva

WheatenLover said:


> I collect winter underwear, in moderation. One pair for each day of the week, not each day of winter. I used to have a lot of shoes. But my feet grew a size when I was pregnant with the boys. After that, the shoes were not suitable for taking care of kids. But when my daughter came along, I enjoyed buying her really pretty shoes of all different colors. My sons were disgusted because they couldn't fathom why girls had so many shoes. I especially loved the European ones, which I purchased brand new on eBay for reasonable prices. She loved Doc Martins, so I got her a pair of yellow boots with fish drawn all over them. I was living my love of shoes again, through my daughter's "needs". Her teachers said she was the best dressed girl in school. She was, but only because I also like European clothes that are colorful and beautifully designed. Luckily, my daughter liked all of this attention to her wardrobe.
> 
> I collect books, but they are stored by my Calibre ebook management program, so they don't take up physical space. I had about 2,000 and my husband had 5,000 books. All those bookcases took up a lot of space in our home. Now I only have about 100 books, and they are at my husband's house. He probably has about 1,500 books. I converted him partway to using a Kindle.
> 
> I shop for gifts the way you do. It's fun!


_"My sons were disgusted because they couldn't fathom why girls had so many shoes."_ They just don't *get it!* LOL  At least you can indulge in shoe shopping, even if not for yourself. I loved shopping in Montreal back in 1968. They had some sharp clothes and shoes. I bought an orange and beige pair of sling back shoes. After a time, it became clear to me that sling backs and me don't get along.


----------



## Jules

Thanks @PamfromTx   They clearly don’t look the same when you posted the photos.


----------



## WheatenLover

From:  https://www.architecturelab.net/chippendale-furniture/

The basic Chippendale style has six different style legs:

The lions paw (ending in lions paw shape foot)
The ball and claw
The Late Chippendale (a square leg with a square foot)
The Marlborough (a simple square leg)
The club ( a simple round foot)
The spade (a tapered round leg often with a square or trapezoid foot)


----------



## hollydolly

OneEyedDiva said:


> _"My sons were disgusted because they couldn't fathom why girls had so many shoes."_ They just don't *get it!* LOL At least you can indulge in shoe shopping, even if not for yourself. I loved shopping in Montreal back in 1968. They had some sharp clothes and shoes. I bought an orange and beige pair of sling back shoes. After a time, it became clear to me that sling backs and me don't get along.


I find that with the  huge  trend for fashionable and designer Trainers , Boys and young men have just as much footwear as women now


----------



## debodun

Chippendale probably had several different patterns like WheatenLover mentioned.


----------



## debodun

Even my pastor is on my case. Before the service today, he asked me about my roll-top desk (perhaps he saw it on one of the many places I advertised it). I though he might be interested in it for his study or office. He asked if it was heavy and I said, "Yes". Then he asked if it had to me moved on stairs. I said, "Yes". Then he said, "All that would have to come off the asking price. Nobody's going to want a big heavy desk they have to move unless you pay them to do it."


----------



## Pepper

Maybe he's just giving you his advice.  He is a pastor, gives advice all the live long day.


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> Then he asked if it had to me moved on stairs.


What does this mean?


----------



## bowmore

RadishRose said:


> What does this mean?


That means it is upstairs and someone will have to get a couple of people to lug it down the stairs to the ground floor and out the door.


----------



## debodun

I tried calling two thrift stores today to ake if they were interested in any home goods. Neither was interested. They said their shops are full now, no room for more.


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> Even my pastor is on my case. Before the service today, he asked me about my roll-top desk (perhaps he saw it on one of the many places I advertised it). I though he might be interested in it for his study or office. He asked if it was heavy and I said, "Yes". Then he asked if it had to me moved on stairs. I said, "Yes". Then he said, "All that would have to come off the asking price. Nobody's going to want a big heavy desk they have to move unless you pay them to do it."


The tops come off rather easily.
Just a few screws underneath and it's off.
Then, it's one light piece.
And one heavy desk.

Down the stairs is not so difficult.
Two people sliding the desk on a stout piece of carpet makes the job doable.
Unless, there's a switchback somewhere.
Then it has to be stood on end.
And a reefer dolly comes into play.


----------



## StarSong

@debodun, with what @Gary O' has said, this might be a job for your movers when they arrive.  If your pastor (or someone else) wants it, they can pick it up outside on the day that you're planning to move.  


debodun said:


> I tried calling two thrift stores today to ask if they were interested in any home goods. Neither was interested. They said their shops are full now, no room for more.


This _should _tell you something. But I fear it won't.


----------



## debodun

Give me words of courage. Every time I reach for the phone to call a moving company, my hands start shaking and I get heart flutters.


----------



## Jules

You can do it, you’re strong.  Don’t wait until the snow flies.


----------



## Sliverfox

Look how much you have moved, by yourself.

Shut your eyes & let the moving  people do their job.

OR if you don't want to be there,, take a walk around the block.


----------



## Aneeda72

Sliverfox said:


> Look how much you have moved, by yourself.
> 
> Shut your eyes & let the moving  people do their job.
> 
> OR if you don't want to be there,, take a walk around the block.


I actually do this, I get nervous, and go for a walk which my son really appreciates


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> Give me words of courage. Every time I reach for the phone to call a moving company, my hands start shaking and I get heart flutters.


This is one of the best things you've ever done for yourself!

You're not leaving mom and dad behind; you take them with you wherever you go.

If it's hearing the cost of the move, you can't take it with you remember?

Now you have a new pretty little house to play with.


----------



## debodun

Anyone want to guess what moving the "big stuff" will cost? Here's a list:

twin bed
2 large dressers
platform rocker
large white plastic chair
computer table
roll-top desk
3 bookcases
console phonograph
Queen Anne desk
large metal shelving (similar in size to the bookcases)
large wall mirror
antique love seat
large drop-leaf tab;e
3 hutches
mirrored vanity table
dining room set - table and 6 chairs
oak living room set - sofa, 3 armchairs, end table, octagonal table, footstool, coffee table
13 cu ft fridge


----------



## Sliverfox

I don't think your new  house is  big enough.


----------



## bowmore

Sliverfox said:


> I don't think your new  house is  big enough.


I agree, especially 3 hutches, and why do you need a console phonograph. We got rid of ours because it took up too much space. Get rid of 
that roll top desk, too. Have the movers put it outside so your pastor can pick it up.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Deb, you've still got too much stuff. I agree with @bowmore and @Silverfox. Three hutches? A console phonograph? A dining room table with six chairs? A sofa and three armchairs? _And_ an antique loveseat? It doesn't sound like your new place is big enough for everything. 

When's the last time you actually used all six chairs at your dining room table or the sofa and three armchairs and an antique loveseat all at the same time? 

Oh, my. It sounds like your new place is going to be so crowded that there won't be room for _you_.


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Deb, you've still got too much stuff. I agree with @bowmore and @Silverfox. Three hutches? A console phonograph? A dining room table with six chairs? A sofa and three armchairs? _And_ an antique loveseat? It doesn't sound like your new place is big enough for everything.
> 
> When's the last time you actually used all six chairs at your dining room table or the sofa and three armchairs and an antique loveseat all at the same time?
> 
> Oh, my. It sounds like your new place is going to be so crowded that there won't be room for _you_.


I sold our sofa, tv stand, and room divider with the house and will not replace them.  I continue to downsize.  Deb, I agree.  What do you need all this stuff for?  Toss it and move on.


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> Anyone want to guess what moving the "big stuff" will cost? Here's a list:
> 
> twin bed
> 2 large dressers
> platform rocker
> large white plastic chair
> computer table
> roll-top desk
> 3 bookcases
> console phonograph
> Queen Anne desk
> 
> large wall mirror
> antique love seat
> large drop-leaf tab;e
> 3 hutches
> mirrored vanity table
> dining room set - table and 6 chairs
> oak living room set - sofa, 3 armchairs, end table, octagonal table, footstool, coffee table
> 13 cu ft fridge


More than all that crap is worth.



debodun said:


> 3 bookcases
> large metal shelving (similar in size to the bookcases)


She best keep those, for all the small crap she's hoarding


----------



## Jules

In case the estimate is high, have some ideas of what you’d be willing to leave behind or donate.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun Check out "Downsizing" on the Retirement thread. It might give you some ideas about what should go and what to keep.


----------



## Shero

If I am asked, I would say keep the Queen Anne desk and throw the rest!


----------



## Liberty

I'd not load up the new house with a ton of old heavy furniture.  It would probably look like an antique shop.  Too much big stuff jammed in makes rooms look small.


----------



## Jules

Have you done any unpacking at the new house?  If not, dedicate a couple of days putting things away so you can get a feel of how little room you have.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun @Jules has a good suggestion there. You'll be glad you did rather than find out after you've moved in that you just don't have room for everything.


----------



## helenbacque

Deb seems good with details so she could 'place' furniture in new house using graph paper, pencil and measuring tape.  It would show precisely what would fit where.


----------



## debodun

I can't unpack until my bookcases are there. I have to have some furniture to put my knickknack on.


----------



## JustBonee

helenbacque said:


> Deb seems good with details so she could 'place' furniture in new house using graph paper, pencil and measuring tape.  It would show precisely what would fit where.



 also,   just going by the square footage  difference  of the  two houses is telling.


----------



## debodun

Why can't plumbing be simple? I don't like the one-handled faucet in the kitchen sink at the new house and want to swap it out for a more traditional 2-handled one. Also, there a slow leak around the base of the hot water faucet in one bathroom. One plumber wanted $75 just to come and look and that is on top of parts and labor for the actual work. The other one started in about replacing the feed lines because of old plumbing. I said that plumbing isn't that old. The house was built in 1995. He said in plumbing, anything over 10 years old is OLD and would need to be replaced and would probably cost $600 to $700 depending on how involved he'd have to get. I have no idea if they are price gouging, looking for a pricey job, or being honest.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> Why can't plumbing be simple? I don't like the one-handled faucet in the kitchen sink at the new house and want to swap it out for a more traditional 2-hnadled one. Also, there a slow leak around the base of the hot water faucet on one bathroom. One plumber wanted $75 just to come and look and that is on top of parts and labor for the actual work. The other one started in about replacing the feed lines because of old plumbing. I said that plumbing isn't that old. The house was built in 1995. He said in plumbing, anything over 10 years old is OLD and would need to be replaced. I have no idea if they are price gouging, looking for a pricey job, or being honest.


Sounds honest to me, but get more bids.  I got two bids for a drain in the floor of the laundry room at 5000 a piece and got a bid from another plumber for 2500 who included other work as well and did a superior job.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> I can't unpack until my bookcases are there. I have to have some furniture to put my knickknack on.




Keep the kitchen faucet for now. You may get used to it and be glad you have it. Cost? Free.

Regarding the hot water faucet in the bathroom, YouTube can teach anyone how to take care of the problem. Anyone. Not everything under the sun has to be hired out. There are lots of simple fixes that you can do...learn to do...that won't cost a king's ransom. Truly. Give it a whirl. 

As for replacing all the plumbing, sounds like that dude is ringing up dollar signs in his head. Doubtful that such a project is necessary. Could be, but not likely.


----------



## Aneeda72

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Keep the kitchen faucet for now. You may get used to it and be glad you have it. Cost? Free.
> 
> Regarding the hot water faucet in the bathroom, YouTube can teach anyone how to take care of the problem. Anyone. Not everything under the sun has to be hired out. There are lots of simple fixes that you can do...learn to do...that won't cost a king's ransom. Truly. Give it a whirl.
> 
> As for replacing all the plumbing, sounds like that dude is ringing up dollar signs in his head. Doubtful that such a project is necessary. Could be, but not likely.


Depends on what the pipes are made of


----------



## PamfromTx

I love this smiley!   Makes me laugh ... every time I see it.


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> Anyone want to guess what moving the "big stuff" will cost? Here's a list:
> 
> twin bed
> 2 large dressers
> platform rocker
> large white plastic chair
> computer table
> roll-top desk
> 3 bookcases
> console phonograph
> Queen Anne desk
> large metal shelving (similar in size to the bookcases)
> large wall mirror
> antique love seat
> large drop-leaf tab;e
> 3 hutches
> mirrored vanity table
> dining room set - table and 6 chairs
> oak living room set - sofa, 3 armchairs, end table, octagonal table, footstool, coffee table
> 13 cu ft fridge


Do you know which rooms you plan on placing all those items? And  have measured each item & the rooms you will place them in. Other wise you might spend money keeping items that don't fit in your smaller home.


----------



## Jules

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Keep the kitchen faucet for now. You may get used to it and be glad you have it. Cost? Free.


It’ll only take you a few days of living there to get used to it.  

Don’t hire the ‘new plumbing replacement’ guy.  If another plumber says the same thing, do some investigation.  

Are there any ‘Handy Man‘ type services in your area?


----------



## Pinky

I don't know about where you live, however, there are services here where retired tradespeople do jobs for seniors. Their prices are much lower, of course. Maybe look around for such a service?


----------



## Packerjohn

debodun said:


> Another misunderstanding this morning. A man came to get old newspapers I offered online. They are from the 1800s to the 1920s. He picked them up and started to leave. I told him they weren't free. He looked shocked and said asked the price. I told him the ad said $25. He looked the ad up on his cell. He showed me and I didn't see the price shown in the ad. I then said well, give me what you think they're worth. He left without them.


He, he!  Some folks sure are cheap.  Festus calls the doctor in "Gunsmoke" a real "skinflint."  Guess you just met one of these skinflints.  Old papers are of historical value and I would not give them away.  Hey, this morning I looked at my pop and country hit parade listings.  They are from 2 radio stations and cover the years 1963 - 1967.  I sure am not parting with them.  For example, looking at the Week of May 25, 1963 listing I see:
#1 pop hit was "If You Wanna Be Happy" by Jimmy Soul
#1 country hit was "Act Naturally" by Buck Owens

You know today a song like "If You Wanna Be Happy" would never be allowed to be recorded.  Look at the lyrics and see if you agree with me:


Jimmy Soul - If You Want to Be Happy Lyrics​ 
Artist: Jimmy Soul

Album: The Soundtrack to Your Life: 1963 Hits

                       Heyo! SONGLYRICS just got interactive. Highlight. Review: RIFF-it.
RIFF-it good. 






If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

A pretty woman makes her husband look small
And very often causes his downfall
As soon as he marries her then she starts
To do the things that will break his heart

But if you make an ugly woman your wife
you'll be happy for the rest of your life
An ugly woman cooks meals on time
And she'll always give you peace of mind

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

Sax solo

Don't let your friends say you have no taste
Go ahead and marry anyway
Though her face is ugly, her eyes don't match
Take it from me, she's a better catch

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

Say man!
Hey baby!
I saw your wife the other day!
Yeah?
Yeah, an' she's ug-leeee!
Yeah, she's ugly, but she sure can cook, baby!
Yeah, alright!

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you

If you wanna be happy for the rest of your life
Never make a pretty woman your wife
So from my personal point of view
Get an ugly girl to marry you


----------



## debodun

Pinky said:


> I don't know about where you live, however, there are services here where retired tradespeople do jobs for seniors. Their prices are much lower, of course. Maybe look around for such a service?


I contacted the County's senior program when my old house started needing repairs. They said there are "legalities" involved if they recommend someone and it doesn't go well, so they don't do it. There are other programs, but I don't meet the low-income requirement. Me asking for low cost services would be like Donald Trump asking for Welfare.


----------



## debodun

On top of all - my cousin, the hospice chaplain, isn't going to the city mission this month. He usually takes my bags of donations. I could have really used him this month! I'm not going there myself. It's a 60 mile round trip and in a very "tough" part of Albany.


----------



## debodun

Since it's a rainy day, I worked on the attic for about an hour this morning. Brought down all the space heaters and box fans in preparation for the junkman. The attic is not well lighted and it's a dark day, so I knocked myself silly on a roof beam and fell on my a$$, but since both areas are thick, no harm done.


----------



## dobielvr

That's quite a collection you have there!  
Do they work?


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> Since it's a rainy day, I worked on the attic for about an hour this morning. Brought down all the space heaters and box fans in preparation for the junkman. The attic is not well lighted and it's a dark day, so I knocked myself silly on a roof beam and fell on my a$$, but since both areas are thick, no harm done.
> 
> View attachment 191198View attachment 191199


Glad your not hurt. The good news is all that exercise will do you good.


----------



## debodun

dobielvr said:


> Do they work?


Don't know, don't care. Junk to me. Like I have said, my folks never threw anything out, even broken appliances.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> *Don't know, don't care. Junk to me.* Like I have said, my folks never threw anything out, even broken appliances.


Now, I never thought I'd  live long enough to ever hear that phrase from you Deb


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> Don't know, don't care. Junk to me. Like I have said, my folks never threw anything out, even broken appliances.


My Dad was like that. My folks had a "walk in" closet that was so full of that kind of crap it took my sis and BIL almost 100 garbage bags to get all that crap out.


----------



## Remy

OMG @debodun be careful! I got some nice small rechargeable flashlights at Walmart. They are in the light bulb, night light section. I needed one for home and one for before work because it's dark now and I feed the small cat colony at my workplace. The previous one finally failed but it lasted 10 years.


----------



## debodun

Look at those attic beams. They slant at about a 45 degree angle right down o the attic floor.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Look at those attic beams. They slant at about a 45 degree angle right down o the attic floor.
> 
> View attachment 191208


Mine are like that too.... although my o/h boarded out the attic and put lighting up there as well,  so we could store stuff up there safely but it's still only a small loft hatch in the ceiling  in the top hall, so it's  hard to get stuff in and out while up and down on a high ladder ...


----------



## debodun

hollydolly said:


> Now, I never thought I'd  live long enough to ever hear that phrase from you Deb


Even I know trash when I see it. 
What gets to me is that my folks put these appliances in the attic, they would buy new ones the next year. They never got out the old ones to re-use. They pile up after a while.


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> Don't know, don't care. Junk to me. Like I have said, my folks never threw anything out, even broken appliances.


Please be careful, Deb.  Take it easy.


----------



## debodun

Thank you for your concern, terry. However, taking it easy doesn't get things done.


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> Thank you for your concern, terry. However, taking it easy doesn't get things done.


I know it doesn't but I wish you had someone to help you.


----------



## Sliverfox

There was no central heating in your old home?

Its a wonder   soemthing didn't catch on fire with  those space heaters.


----------



## Knight

Sliverfox said:


> There was no central heating in your old home?
> 
> Its a wonder   soemthing didn't catch on fire with  those space heaters.


Another selling point to insure a high offer.

 I think what is most interesting is the amount of time Deb has lived in that home & never bothered to get rid of so many things she is discovering now that she is moving.


----------



## debodun

Sliverfox said:


> There was no central heating in your old home?


Yes, but my mom was always cold no matter what. Added to the fact the house is like Swiss cheese.


----------



## bowmore

Knight said:


> Another selling point to insure a high offer.
> 
> I think what is most interesting is the amount of time Deb has lived in that home & never bothered to get rid of so many things she is discovering now that she is moving.


I suspect the she lived in a small part of that huge house and ignored the rest. All she needed was a bedroom, bathroom and kitchen.


----------



## debodun

bowmore said:


> I suspect the she lived in a small part of that huge house and ignored the rest. All she needed was a bedroom, bathroom and kitchen.


True


----------



## StarSong

Have you called some moving companies to get an estimate?  You were talking about it on Sunday but I haven't read anything more on it.


----------



## Knight

StarSong said:


> Have you called some moving companies to get an estimate?  You were talking about it on Sunday but I haven't read anything more on it.


That & listing her home for sale. The ongoing drama as has been stated is entertaining.


----------



## debodun

I am having a dumpster delivered on Friday. After I get the junk out, then I can get to the next step.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> I am having a dumpster delivered on Friday. After I get the junk out, then I can get to the next step.


Good for you!!


----------



## debodun

Looks like another weekend lost to rain coming up. Can't move anything when it's that wet and can't have a moving sale.


----------



## debodun

I got a nibble on my Eastlake antique hall mirror. I advertised it at $250. Someone responded and offered me $150. I told him it was appraised being worth $500 - $600 by a local antique dealer, so it was well worth the $250. He countered with a $180 offer. I decined that. Then he offered $200 and said he didn't have much money. This begs the question, "If you're financially strapped, why are you looking at non-essential things like antiques?"
Anyway. we settled on $200. He then asked if it was one whole unit or did it come apart. I said it was one whole piece. Since then, I haven't heard anything back (it's 7 feet tall).


----------



## Tom 86

Debodun
Did you get your new house inspected before you bought it?  Around here if you buy a house without paying for a whole house inspection.  That includes water, sewage, lines. & electrical panels & wiring.  A whole house-certified inspection will cost from $500.00 to 750.00

 Well worth it as a lot of houses have the old iron pipe that is now outlawed, Same with wiring, a lot of houses still have the old knob & tooth wiring. & two plug outlets with no ground.   If any of that was in your house you bought you could have made the seller update these things before you bought it. 

  Here a plumber gets $75.00 per hr.  Even if he just comes & looks at a problem.  Then the price will go way up from there.   I had an outside water faucet replaced in 2019.  It is in a crawl space.  By the time he was done including parts he had to go get, it was $1,000.00  I thought that was reasonable since he had to go in & out of that crawl space many times from the basement.  He was here for just shy of 4 hrs.


----------



## hollydolly

Be careful Deb, watch closely what you're junking....  


In today's papers...


_A shocked pensioner has discovered that a diamond she 'almost threw in a bin' while clearing out her home is a 34-carat stone worth £2 million.

The Northumberland woman in her 70s took the diamond to be valued along with costume jewellery she had bought at car boot sales over many years.

Auctioneer Mark Lane said that when he learned of the diamond's true value, it was a 'huge shock', according to the BBC.

The stone, which is larger than a pound coin, is currently being stored at Hatton Garden in London before going up for sale next month.

'The lady came in with a bag of jewellery as she just thought she would bring it in as she was passing because she had another appointment in the town,' said Mr Lane, of Featonby's Auctioneers in North Shields, North Tyneside.

He said that the stone had been in kept in a box along with the woman's wedding bands and other low-value pieces of costume jewellery. 

We saw quite a large stone, bigger than a pound coin, and I thought it was a CZ [cubic zirconia, a synthetic diamond lookalike]. It sat on my desk for two or three days until I used a diamond tester machine.

'We then sent it off to our partners in London before it was certified by experts in Antwerp, Belgium, who said it was 34.19 carat colour HVS1, which is extremely rare.'

A diamond's carat measurement is based on the weight of the stone, with heavier diamonds having a higher carat, and therefore higher value. 

The auctioneer said that the woman wanted to remain anonymous. She did not know where she acquired the diamond, but told him that she always visited car boot sales and bought trinkets.







https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-threw-BIN-34-CARAT-stone-worth-2MILLION.html_


----------



## StarSong

Tom 86 said:


> Debodun
> Did you get your new house inspected before you bought it?  Around here if you buy a house without paying for a whole house inspection.  That includes water, sewage, lines. & electrical panels & wiring.  A whole house-certified inspection will cost from $500.00 to 750.00
> 
> Well worth it as a lot of houses have the old iron pipe that is now outlawed, Same with wiring, a lot of houses still have the old knob & tooth wiring. & two plug outlets with no ground.   If any of that was in your house you bought you could have made the seller update these things before you bought it.
> 
> Here a plumber gets $75.00 per hr.  Even if he just comes & looks at a problem.  Then the price will go way up from there.   I had an outside water faucet replaced in 2019.  It is in a crawl space.  By the time he was done including parts he had to go get, it was $1,000.00  I thought that was reasonable since he had to go in & out of that crawl space many times from the basement.  He was here for just shy of 4 hrs.


Most homes are sold "as is" these days.  It's worthwhile to know what you'll be getting into with repairs down the line, but to say it's a seller's market in most of the US would be a massive understatement.


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> Be careful Deb, watch closely what you're junking....
> 
> 
> In today's papers...
> 
> 
> _A shocked pensioner has discovered that a diamond she 'almost threw in a bin' while clearing out her home is a 34-carat stone worth £2 million.
> 
> The Northumberland woman in her 70s took the diamond to be valued along with costume jewellery she had bought at car boot sales over many years.
> 
> Auctioneer Mark Lane said that when he learned of the diamond's true value, it was a 'huge shock', according to the BBC.
> 
> The stone, which is larger than a pound coin, is currently being stored at Hatton Garden in London before going up for sale next month.
> 
> 'The lady came in with a bag of jewellery as she just thought she would bring it in as she was passing because she had another appointment in the town,' said Mr Lane, of Featonby's Auctioneers in North Shields, North Tyneside.
> 
> He said that the stone had been in kept in a box along with the woman's wedding bands and other low-value pieces of costume jewellery.
> 
> We saw quite a large stone, bigger than a pound coin, and I thought it was a CZ [cubic zirconia, a synthetic diamond lookalike]. It sat on my desk for two or three days until I used a diamond tester machine.
> 
> 'We then sent it off to our partners in London before it was certified by experts in Antwerp, Belgium, who said it was 34.19 carat colour HVS1, which is extremely rare.'
> 
> A diamond's carat measurement is based on the weight of the stone, with heavier diamonds having a higher carat, and therefore higher value.
> 
> The auctioneer said that the woman wanted to remain anonymous. She did not know where she acquired the diamond, but told him that she always visited car boot sales and bought trinkets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-threw-BIN-34-CARAT-stone-worth-2MILLION.html_


This woman was very fortunate to have taken the stone to an honest appraiser.  He could have offered her a nominal amount for it, she likely would have snapped it up and no one would have been the wiser.


----------



## terry123

debodun said:


> I got a nibble on my Eastlake antique hall mirror. I advertised it at $250. Someone responded and offered me $150. I told him it was appraised being worth $500 - $600 by a local antique dealer, so it was well worth the $250. He countered with a $180 offer. I decined that. Then he offered $200 and said he didn't have much money. This begs the question, "If you're financially strapped, why are you looking at non-essential things like antiques?"
> Anyway. we settled on $200. He then asked if it was one whole unit or did it come apart. I said it was one whole piece. Since then, I haven't heard anything back (it's 7 feet tall).
> 
> View attachment 191607


A very nice piece.


----------



## debodun

Tom 86 said:


> Debodun
> Did you get your new house inspected before you bought it?


Yes, it cost $450, bit only included what is part of the structure. That didn't include appliances. He did a very perfunctory inspection even so. Turned on the faucets for about 1 microsecond.


----------



## Tom 86

StarSong said:


> Most homes are sold "as is" these days.  It's worthwhile to know what you'll be getting into with repairs down the line, but to say it's a seller's market in most of the US would be a massive understatement.


Only the foolish buy a house nowadays around here without the certified inspection.    I know a few that bought houses without the examinations.  After they moved in, they started having problems.  The cost of upgrading the home to today's requirements costs them as much as they paid for the house.  

Others got the inspections & before they bought the house, they made the sellers do all the upgrades or did not buy the house.  

  City & County has specific laws on the books about not using iron pipes, knobs & tooth wiring, etc. if a contractor comes to work on a problem, he has to tell the people that he has to bring the house up to today's code or he can't do the job. 
  I know as I was certified electrical person years back & I got into a lot of older houses with knobs & tooth wiring that had to be stripped out & all new wiring & panel put in. The cost was many thousands of $$$   I gave it to them at my price, so I didn't make anything on the jobs.  
     If they had paid the $500.00 for the certified inspection, they could have made the seller do the upgrades.


----------



## StarSong

Tom 86 said:


> Only the foolish buy a house nowadays around here without the certified inspection.


Totally agree, but it's also true that at least in this area most sellers aren't going to do extensive repairs to satisfy potential buyers.  Even so, it's crucial to go into a purchase with eyes wide open.


----------



## Jules

Although most home inspectors have to be certified and can take training, that doesn’t mean they’re qualified after a short course.  A recent case of a poor inspection illustrated this.  A suggestion was to hire a plumber, an electrician, carpenter, etc to go through the house.  Not sure if the cost would be prohibitive.  

There’s lots of competition for homes here so the offer without an inspection is often the one accepted.


----------



## Knight

Is this conversation about the home to be sold?  

The home Deb bought for $288,000.00 was inspected pretty thoroughly had some repairs needed. I think the roof was one that was estimated @ $8,000.00 that the seller wouldn't pay for

If this is for the home she wants to sell Deb posted an email from a relator named June that estimated her home @$150,000.00. Considering the amount of repairs needed per Deb's previous posts as she called it "a disaster" that selling price would be terrific if she can get it.


----------



## Tom 86

Knight said:


> Is this conversation about the home to be sold?
> 
> The home Deb bought for $288,000.00 was inspected pretty thoroughly had some repairs needed. I think the roof was one that was estimated @ $8,000.00 that the seller wouldn't pay for
> 
> If this is for the home she wants to sell Deb posted an email from a relator named June that estimated her home @$150,000.00. Considering the amount of repairs needed per Deb's previous posts as she called it "a disaster" that selling price would be terrific if she can get it.


In that case, the seller wouldn't do the repairs.  Then Deb should tell them to lower the price to $8,000.00 Or somewhere close to that.


----------



## debodun

The home Deb bought for $288,000.00 was inspected pretty thoroughly had some repairs needed. I think the roof was one that was estimated @ $8,000.00 that the seller wouldn't pay for.

The roof cost $8.900 and the seller did take that coast off the selling price.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> The home Deb bought for $288,000.00 was inspected pretty thoroughly had some repairs needed. I think the roof was one that was estimated @ $8,000.00 that the seller wouldn't pay for.
> 
> The roof cost $8.900 and the seller did take that coast off the selling price.


Yes, but are you going to get the roof repaired?


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> Yes, it cost $450, bit only included what is part of the structure. That didn't include appliances. He did a very perfunctory inspection even so. *Turned on the faucets for about 1 microsecond.*


It's just to check for water pressure...if the water pressure is low or if there's a problem with water flow, the pipes will rattle. I think it's called "water hammer". Only takes a minute or two.

@Tom 86  Knob and _*tube*_, not tooth!


----------



## debodun

bowmore said:


> Yes, but are you going to get the roof repaired?


Done a long time ago.


----------



## debodun

I still feel uneasy going to my new house - it's like I'm in someone else's home. How long does that feeling last?


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> I still feel uneasy going to my new house - it's like I'm in someone else's home. How long does that feeling last?


Deb, have you lived in your current house all of your life?  If so, it will probably take awhile to get used to the change. Once everything is unpacked and you have established your routines, it will be quicker. I always get involved in a big project, usually decorating and making a floor plan of the house using really large graph paper.  It will be easier when you've made friends, and maybe you want to think about joining something so you meet people regularly - a church, the library.  You'll  get used to shopping at different stores, etc., which will help. Subscribe to the local newspaper so you can keep up with what's going on. We have one, and I hope you do if you are moving to a small town. If you have special interests, see if there is a group that shares those interests (book club, knitting circle, senior center, etc.)

You've moved a lot of your belongings there, so once everything is set up the way you like, it will be a lot easier to feel at home. A lot of what I wrote about in the first paragraph is getting used to your new community (which is the extended part of your new home).Also, it helps to introduce yourself to your neighbors.

The key is to drum up some ideas to make you feel like the home is yours, and that you are part of the community.


----------



## debodun

I didn't mean to confuse you, Wheaten, and I appreciate your advice, but I am still in the same comminity. My new house is only 2 miles from my old one.


----------



## debodun

I've ordered boxes for packing and never received them. I re-ordered and still haven't gotten them.


----------



## Pepper

Always got my moving boxes from the liquor store.


----------



## debodun

The Chinese restaurant next to the liquor store grabs them as soon as they hit the sidewalk in the strip mall.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> I didn't mean to confuse you, Wheaten, and I appreciate your advice, but I am still in the same comminity. My new house is only 2 miles from my old one.


yes it's going to feel very strange for a while.. aside from stuff being in all different places, and different smells, you're going to find yourself turning left when you shoulda turned right inside the house ..going in the wrong room 'till you get used to it,kitcchen instead of bedroom.... and then of course there's the different view out of the windows...that will seem strange watching different comings and goings...

Once you get winter over , and summer comes you'll be more used to the house interior by then and can enjoy the outside...

BTW I meant to ask when we first saw the house.. do you know your new neighbours  already?>


----------



## debodun

In the 3 months I've been moving, only one person came over and introduced himself. A really old man from across the street and he had a lot of trouble hearing me. One other was a large gray cat that said "Meow" and went on its way. Neither would be much help moving things.  I suppose if I wanted to know who my neighbors were, I could look it up on the online tax records.


----------



## Aneeda72

Pepper said:


> Always got my moving boxes from the liquor store.


Were they empty?


----------



## WheatenLover

debodun said:


> I didn't mean to confuse you, Wheaten, and I appreciate your advice, but I am still in the same comminity. My new house is only 2 miles from my old one.


Oh, really? I didn't realize that. In that case, get the project going, making it into your special home that you love. By the time you are done, you will be used to it.

You could wait until the neighbors are outside. Or knock on their doors, but only after you have a good idea of what you are getting into.

A neighbor of mine came over yesterday. Naturally, I was home alone and still wearing my Snoopy pajamas. She was really nice, but I couldn't invite her in because of Covid. I gave her a few tidbits about myself, as she is very chatty ... I figured that would keep the gossip train in business for awhile.

The guy who helps me move things is my 77 year old friend and landlord. He is the healthiest, strongest, most active guy around his age that I have ever met. Of course, he takes very good care of himself and has good genes. His mother died in her late 90s, and his father died when he was 103.


----------



## Aneeda72

WheatenLover said:


> Deb, have you lived in your current house all of your life?  If so, it will probably take awhile to get used to the change. Once everything is unpacked and you have established your routines, it will be quicker. I always get involved in a big project, usually decorating and making a floor plan of the house using really large graph paper.  It will be easier when you've made friends, and maybe you want to think about joining something so you meet people regularly - a church, the library.  You'll  get used to shopping at different stores, etc., which will help. Subscribe to the local newspaper so you can keep up with what's going on. We have one, and I hope you do if you are moving to a small town. If you have special interests, see if there is a group that shares those interests (book club, knitting circle, senior center, etc.)
> 
> You've moved a lot of your belongings there, so once everything is set up the way you like, it will be a lot easier to feel at home. A lot of what I wrote about in the first paragraph is getting used to your new community (which is the extended part of your new home).Also, it helps to introduce yourself to your neighbors.
> 
> The key is to drum up some ideas to make you feel like the home is yours, and that you are part of the community.


It can take a while.  I lived in our first house here 35 years.  When moved to the second house, two stories, the settling sounds always bothered me and I honestly was never comfortable there at night.  Our third house was single story again,  like our first house; I adjusted there quite quickly.

The apartment is three story and I am on the bottom.  The people above us are very heavy walkers and the kids runs and jumps a lot; but because I know they are people, it doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## Pepper

Aneeda72 said:


> Were they empty?


  Yes, but very clean.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> In the 3 months I've been moving, only one person came over and introduced himself. A really old man from across the street and he had a lot of trouble hearing me. One other was a large gray cat that said "Meow" and went on its way. Neither would be much help moving things.  I suppose if I wanted to know who my neighbors were, I could look it up on the online tax records.


well probably just best to wait until you move in and can get the oportunity to introduce yourself...


----------



## debodun

Today's moving sale stories. 

Not many stopped, as I expected being so late in the year. Those that did seemed to be in slow motion. 

One woman spent an hour going through boxes of blankets, winter clothing and accessories. She had a big pile. I told her $40 for everything. She said "How about $30?" I agreed just to get rid of things. Then she said she didn't have any money and the woman with her said she didn't have any money either. I told her there was an ATM at the convenience store 200 feet on the corner. She said "I'll be right back." That was 3 hours ago. I'm still waiting. Now there a big pile of sweaters, handbags and shawls on the floor.

Another man kept looking and looking. He went through the house, then started over again. The third time through I told him he had seen everything three times why did he keep looking over and over. He said he may have missed something. At least he bought $11 of items.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun People are weird and tighter than bark on a tree.


----------



## PamfromTx

I did the same thing, Deb... I clung to my sister and family's house for a month after I bought my house.  Finally, an uncle and aunt made the big move with me.  They stayed and helped put up the mini blinds, curtains, etc.  When they left, I felt like it was the end of the world for me as I had never lived alone.  

That's when the drinking started.  (Just kidding) 

I wish you the very best when you finally make the move.  Good thing there are neighbors around.... make friends with them.


----------



## debodun

All in all, I had a good sale this weekend, but there are alway a weirdo or two. $125, but just small items that won't make any difference in volume. I put all FREE things out on the porch with a big sign. The only thing I noticed was gone was a small box of artificial flowers. Still have huge boxes and boxes of bedding, quilts & coverlets, tablecloths, drapes & curtains and knitted winter wear. Not surprising - people don't want to get any cooties hiding in the fabrics. I wouldn't buy cloth or upholstered things at a garage sale, even if I know the people. Looks like I'm gonna have to call the roll-off guy again,


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

$125 is more than nothingIt's also more than $124 Who says logic is not my long suit?

Deb, wash/dry/fold the bedding, quilts, coverlets and knitted winter wear and donate them to a shelter. You know, do that in your spare time. Tablecloths/drapes/curtains? In the roll off.


----------



## debodun

The city mission my cousin goes to every now and then doesn't require pre-washing to donate. He told me they do their own washing. Unfortunately, he hasn't been going there in a while.

When I went to my other house today, another neighbor came over and introduced himeslf. He also introduced 3 cats that I've seen around from time to time that just happened to be wandering through. Now all I can remember is one's name is Wesley Crusher (a black & white), one is Mr. (something I can't remember) a gray, and the other I totally forgot his name but is some character's name (yellow and white long hair).


----------



## debodun

These are some of the boxes of fabrics and knitted items left. I swear they are reproducing! I just don't have the energy or ambition to sort through them all. I'm usually too tired from moving, which is my higher priority.


----------



## Pepper

I'd be so tempted to just leave everything in the house and see what happens.


----------



## debodun

Pepper said:


> I'd be so tempted to just leave everything in the house and see what happens.


That would be a shame to leave them or trash if someone that needed it could have it. A man stopped yesterday and said he was furnishing a new home. He did buy 4 panels of drapes, but that didn't make much difference in total bulk. Furnishing a home... and all he got was drapes!!!


----------



## Jules

I’m surprised the SPCA doesn’t come and take them away for you.  They’re always looking for sheets, etc, around here.


----------



## bowmore

Deb,
Aren't you tired of trying to squeeze every dime out of the load of junk you are dealing with? It is time to move on and enjoy your new (hopefully uncluttered) Home.


----------



## Oldntired

I bet a veterinarian office or animal shelter would take them. My vet is always happy to get old towels and sheets. They also need newspaper, which I frequently give them.

Do you know of any homeless shelters? I bet they could use some of the bedding.


----------



## debodun

Oldntired said:


> Do you know of any homeless shelters? I bet they could use some of the bedding.


The Albany City Mission, but they don't pick up and I'm not going to make a 60 mile round trip to a tough part of the city to bring anything there.


----------



## debodun

debodun said:


> When I went to my other house today, another neighbor came over and introduced himeslf. He also introduced 3 cats that I've seen around from time to time that just happened to be wandering through. Now all I can remember is one's name is Wesley Crusher (a black & white), one is Mr. (something I can't remember) a gray, and the other I totally forgot his name but is some character's name (yellow and white long hair).


I remember the other cat's name - Mr. Stanley. I still can't remember the yellow & white one.


----------



## Jules

Don’t worry about the third name.  You’ll know it soon when they’re all hanging around with the nice neighbour lady - you.


----------



## debodun

I can be a surrogate cat mama.


----------



## PamfromTx

_You won't like my suggestion on a way to get rid of those curtains, etc.  Fill trash bags until you clear your home of those items.  Take the bags and sneakily throw them in in any trash bins behind convenience store(s).  _

_Don't get caught!!!  Do it at night and wear your mask to hide most of your face.  I AM SERIOUS.  _


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

debodun said:


> I can be a surrogate cat mama.


You could (and probably will be), but you _need_ a kitty (or even two) of your own. There are lots of them that need a home, and they're good for purring, lap-sitting, and lowering blood pressure


----------



## Oldntired

Goodwill? Salvation Army?


----------



## debodun

Oldntired said:


> Goodwill? Salvation Army?


No Goodwills around here. Just one SA and they aren't taking donations right now. There's a big sign on their receptacle: "NO DROP OFFS".


----------



## bowmore

Here is another video on useless stuff inherited.
https://www.msn.com/en-us/video/peo...lse,tb:false,pb:false,cvc:0&ocid=winp1taskbar


----------



## debodun

But the vinyl records have to be of a genre like early rock. Nobody wants Frank Sinatra, Peggy Lee or big band instrumentals I sadly found out.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

First thing they mention is the china, and they didn't leave out the big, heavy pieces of furniture.


----------



## debodun

I'm finding I am bringing items back to my old house from the new one - it's like moving in reverse. I needed toothpaste, postage stamps, bathroom tissue, body wash, rubbing alcohol and a few other things I had to bring back. Now I have to try to remember to get some more seasonable clothing when I'm there next. I have trouble finding things, too, in all that jumble of boxes and bins. I still haven't found my state quarters coin books! 

I didn't do any moving today. I had a doctor's appointment this morning and it was like driving through a car wash it was raining so hard. Got damp four times. I went in the wrong building first of all, then back out and to the right building, then back out when I was done. That heavy a rain precludes any moving.


----------



## bowmore

Do not worry about your state quarters. You can buy a BU set for $32 on eBay.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> I'm finding I am bringing items back to my old house from the new one - it's like moving in reverse. I needed toothpaste, postage stamps, bathroom tissue, body wash, rubbing alcohol and a few other things I had to bring back. Now I have to try to remember to get some more seasonable clothing when I'm there next. I have trouble finding things, too, in all that jumble of boxes and bins. I still haven't found my state quarters coin books!
> 
> I didn't do any moving today. I had a doctor's appointment this morning and it was like driving through a car wash it was raining so hard. Got damp four times. I went in the wrong building first of all, then back out and to the right building, then back out when I was done. That heavy a rain precludes any moving.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Careful @debodun! You're gonna meet yourself coming and going What if you wake up in the morning and can't remember which house you're in?


----------



## Jules

At one time I thought you were going to buy a new mattress.  Have that delivered and stay at your new home so you get a feel of what you really need there.  You might take some things away.


----------



## debodun

I swapped mattresses with my mom's bed downstairs. That one didn't get much use. I bought it for her 2 months before she passed. Mine went out in the roll-off I rented.


----------



## debodun

Will wonders never cease? Two people actually showed up today to buy things I advertised. A man bought two signs I found in the garage. One my dad made in the 1970s when he was selling antique bottles he found to earn a little extra money. The other was a sign of the realty company that sold the house my parents had before the current one. After him, a woman came to get the bed frame my mom used.


----------



## bowmore

Here is another article on worthless stuff

https://www.msn.com/en-us/money/per...orthless-clutter/ss-AAQDMSB?ocid=winp1taskbar


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> I'm finding I am bringing items back to my old house from the new one - it's like moving in reverse. I needed toothpaste, postage stamps, bathroom tissue, body wash, rubbing alcohol and a few other things I had to bring back. Now I have to try to remember to get some more seasonable clothing when I'm there next. I have trouble finding things, too, in all that jumble of boxes and bins. I still haven't found my state quarters coin books!
> 
> I didn't do any moving today. I had a doctor's appointment this morning and it was like driving through a car wash it was raining so hard. Got damp four times. I went in the wrong building first of all, then back out and to the right building, then back out when I was done. That heavy a rain precludes any moving.


So, are you going to stay in your old house?


----------



## debodun

Until I can move everything I can by myself or have another trash service come in and get the things I couldn't get into the roll-off. Then I have to hire a mover to get the "big" items like the bed, dressers, desks, bookcases, living room and dining room furniture, hutches and fridge.


----------



## debodun

As usual, I am having trouble making a decision...what moving company to hire for the "big stuff". I have pretty much moved what I can myself except for the residual items on the front porch. I have large plastic bags and boxes of clothes and stuff I plan on donating to any charity or thrift shop that will take them (no luck so far on that issue).

There aren't that many local moving companies around here and after reading reviews on Yelp, BBB and Angi, I am even more confused. They all get a gamut of opinions from excellent to horrible.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> As usual, I am having trouble making a decision...what moving company to hire for the "big stuff". I have pretty much moved what I can myself except for the residual items on the front porch. I have large plastic bags and boxes of clothes and stuff I plan on donating to any charity or thrift shop that will take them (no luck so far on that issue).
> 
> *There aren't that many local moving companies around here and after reading reviews on Yelp, BBB and Angi, I am even more confused. They all get a gamut of opinions from excellent to horrible.*


Well you just gotta pick one.. and  a little tip..Don't pick any that say 'horrible'.... you might actually try ringing around and seeing if  any removal companies have a removal service specifically for elderly or disabled whereby they will ensure all your items are placed in the proper and specific area in your home, so you don't have to...

I gotta admit I'm getting a little concerned that you haven't moved into your new home yet, because you never know whose been watching an 'old lady' move personal items in all by herself into the new house, and then leave the house unattended for days and weeks..
I think you need to get a wriggle on and get into that new house asap...


----------



## Jules

It‘s usually difficult to get a mover right near the end of the month.  Renters are having to move.  

Have you cleared all the foot traffic areas in your new house?


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Have you cleared all the foot traffic areas in your new house?


Not ALL.


----------



## Ladybj

debodun said:


> I had cleared enough away from the middle bedroom closet door to look inside. Guess what...it was filled up to my shoulders with curtains, drapes and bedding. I cleared out about half, then thought to take some photos - I couldn't believe it myself. And I thought those curtains stuffed in the window seat were were enough to make Job swear! First photo is the closet after I had pulled out about half the contents. Other are the heaps I had. Looks like the city mission is in for another donation. My question is why did my mom feel she had to have so many curtains, drapes and comforters? Most of those window dressings don't even fit the house windows.
> 
> View attachment 178926View attachment 178927View attachment 178928View attachment 178929View attachment 178930


Shopping may have been one of your mom's comforts in life.


----------



## debodun

Some progress. A woman stopped this morning and bought two end tables.


----------



## Sliverfox

The one on right looks heavy.


----------



## bowmore

How much did you sell them for?


----------



## debodun

Sliverfox said:


> The one on right looks heavy.


It was. I could lift it, but I wouldn't want to carry it more than 10 feet. Luckily the woman had a man with her (husband or boyfriend, I assume) that carried it to their car.


----------



## debodun

bowmore said:


> How much did you sell them for?


$15 for the smaller one and $20 for the other.


----------



## StarSong

Have you gotten a realtor in to give an estimate on what he/she thinks your house would sell on the open market?


----------



## debodun

Only one gave me an estimate - $140K, tops. That's still more than the man that offered me $60K. One other realtor said they would decide a price AFTER I signed them on as an agent - that seems kind of a 'cart before the horse' proposal to me.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> One other realtor said they would decide a price AFTER I signed them on as an agent - *that seems kind of a cart before the horse proposal to me.*


I agree.  Talk about buying a pig in a poke!


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> Only one gave me an estimate - $140K, tops. That's still more than the man that offered me $60K. One other realtor said they would decide a price AFTER I signed them on as an agent - *that seems kind of a cart before the horse proposal to me*.


That is sleazy-Any reputable RE agent will give you an estimate of a selling price. This smacks of the old "we have a buyer for your house" scam. You sign with them and are told the buyer changed their mind, and you are signed up with these people.


----------



## debodun

My biggest onus right now is getting rid of books, clothes and drapes. Offered to several local consignment, charity & thrift shops (not that many around here, though). The ones that even bothered to respond said they are filled to capacity and not taking any more donations for a while. Tried giving away by putting out front with a free sign and posting on Marketplace, CraigsList and FreeCycle. No response. Maybe it just the time of year. Here is the US, people are thinking more about holiday preparations than scrounging for used items. Not that I haven't been making any progress. Compare these photos from a few weeks ago to now:


----------



## StarSong

Time to put them in the dumpster, Deb.


----------



## debodun

These are the boxes of books of which I can't rid myself:


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> $15 for the smaller one and $20 for the other.


All that effort for $35 ????


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> These are the boxes of books of which I can't rid myself:
> 
> View attachment 195455View attachment 195456


Donate them to the local library. You will never read them.


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> My biggest onus right now is getting rid of books, clothes and drapes. Offered to several local consignment, charity & thrift shops (not that many around here, though). The ones that even bothered to respond said they are filled to capacity and not taking any more donations for a while. Tried giving away by putting out front with a free sign and posting on Marketplace, CraigsList and FreeCycle. No response. Maybe it just the time of year. Here is the US, people are thinking more about holiday preparations than scrounging for used items. Not that I haven't been making any progress. Compare these photos from a few weeks ago to now:
> 
> View attachment 195453View attachment 195454


Deb, I am really impressed with your efforts getting rid of all of that stuff


----------



## debodun

bowmore said:


> All that effort for $35 ????


That's the most I was offered. It was either sell or drag them to my new house.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun I'm impressed, too! As we say in the South "You done good"  

I agree with @bowmore about donating the books to your local library. If the library won't take them, as much as I hate to say it...orphans!...the dumpster is calling, along with the rest of the stuff. To me, throwing away books would be like throwing away food, but in this case, there might not be any other option.

Whatever you do, _please_ don't move them with you.

Have you decided on a moving company? Make sure that they are bonded and insured, pick a date. 

Moving is so stressful...I'm telling you something you didn't know, right? LOL

Make your move to your new pretty new home your well-deserved Christmas gift to yourself. Be there for Christmas. Put up a tree. Celebrate even if the family has cancelled their plans to get together. Cook yourself a swell dinner...how about a Cornish game hen? One would be just right for one person. You could even make just enough stuffing to stuff that little bird. And go to the recipe thread to get my recipe for _brandied cranberries_! Idahoan makes instant mashed potatoes that are almost as good as the "real" thing, and you can even get them in single-serving containers. A green veggie, a salad, your favorite dessert, and you're all set!

Like the song says, have yourself a merry little Christmas Heaven knows you've earned it!


----------



## bowmore

debodun said:


> That's the most I was offered. It was either sell or drag them to my new house.


You missed the third option: Toss them


----------



## Sliverfox

Probably these have been mentioned earlier in  this thread.

Historical society  for  old newspapers ,, books.
Women's clubs  might know who needs   bedding,, clothing.
Local play groups /theater groups.

Our Goodwill is accepting  donations of everything,,, don't know why Deb can't fine one  in N. Y.

Stand alone free libraries,,  add a few books to them when you see them on streets or business.
Same with  senior apartments,, drop off some books at each one.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Sliverfox said:


> Stand alone free libraries,,  add a few books to them when you see them on streets or business.
> Same with  senior apartments,, drop off some books at each one.


And nursing homes! Residents like having something new to read.


----------



## debodun

Sliverfox said:


> Our Goodwill is accepting  donations of everything,,, don't know why Deb can't fine one  in N. Y.


There are two but 20 to 30 mils away. As to the other ideas, been there, done that, no interest or we don't have those particular resources around here. If it weren't for COVID, it might have been different.


----------



## Sliverfox

Before  Goodwill  opened a drop off place in my town,,we drove  round trip 100 miles to drop off  clothing,etc.


----------



## debodun

This is how most of the charity drop bins look around here. No wonder they don't want any more things.


----------



## Jules

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Whatever you do, _*please*_* don't move them with yo*u.


This.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun Another thing about the actual physical moving of your stuff...call your insurance agent and make sure the move is covered between the old place and the new one. That is, _while_ it's being moved.

Add that to your list of things to do because, yanno, you don't already have enough on your list and on your mind


----------



## RobinWren

Not knowing when this clean out started, exactly how long have you been busy clearing out your parents home?


----------



## debodun

RobinWren said:


> Not knowing when this clean out started, exactly how long have you been busy clearing out your parents home?


15 years in moderation. The last 4 months in desperation.


----------



## Knight

debodun said:


> 15 years in moderation. The last 4 months in desperation.


@444 posts on the moving

Considering the posted pictures of all the stuff already moved into her new home.  Maybe storing all that stuff in her garage until the heavier big items could be moved, then filling the rooms would have made all this easier for Deb


----------



## Pepper

A whirling dervish!  Deb's running in circles!  Deb, hope one day soon you can relax with your feet up just hanging out in your new, comfortable home.


----------



## debodun

Now I am having a problem finding things. This week was an aunt's birthday. Boxes of greeting cards at other house somewhere in the melee. Took 20 minutes to find them. Still haven't found my baking sheets. Definitely not at old house. Logic dictates I would have put them in the kitchen. Looked in every cabinet and cupboard at the new house and can't find them.


----------



## debodun

Is it usual for a moving company to be paid by the hour? Seems to me thay could really dawdle to add time to the bill. I am likely to pay by the JOB. One I heard from wanted $159 an hour. Is that reasonable?


----------



## Devi

debodun said:


> Is it usual for a moving company to be paid by the hour? Seems to me thay could really dawdle to add time to the bill. I am likely to pay by the JOB. One I heard from wanted $159 an hour. Is that reasonable?


How many people would you get for $159 an hour?

When moving, we'd rent a moving truck, and we used to hire local companies to help us load stuff into the truck and (on the other end) another local moving company to unload the truck. They quoted us the amount we'd have to pay. I don't recall the amount they'd charge, but it was for two people (or more, if we asked) ... but neither of us recalls how much the fee was. I'm thinking it was around the amount your guys are asking.


----------



## Pinky

I've always paid a *flat rate* for 2 movers .. and, I've moved a zillion times (domestic and overseas). Don't ask how much I paid though.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> Looked in every cabinet and cupboard at the new house and can't find them.


Did you look in the drawer under your oven.  That’s where I store mine.


----------



## PamfromTx

debodun said:


> Is it usual for a moving company to be paid by the hour? Seems to me thay could really dawdle to add time to the bill. I am likely to pay by the JOB. One I heard from wanted $159 an hour. Is that reasonable?


You are right, some moving companies will dawdle to add time to the bill; they tried that trick with us but I kept hurrying them up.  I don't remember how much they charged us; but, it was per hour.  Good luck, Deb.


----------



## gloria

Do you have a Next-Door App? if you do, I would join it and then post the paraphernalia you're
 wanting to get rid of.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Did you look in the drawer under your oven.  That’s where I store mine.


Yep...not there.


----------



## debodun

gloria said:


> Do you have a Next-Door App? if you do, I would join it and then post the paraphernalia you're
> wanting to get rid of.


Yes, I've used NextDoor to post many items I want to sell ro give away. No response.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> Yep...not there.


Well, I tried.  It’s likely sitting on the counter - at least that’s where it would end up for me.


----------



## Jules

If everything is set aside, why not just get the movers in for what you’re taking and leave the other stuff at the old place.  It could be really busy for movers after Thanksgiving and before Christmas.  

The old place doesn’t have to be empty to list.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Hey, @debodun, I hope you're going to make yourself a nice dinner tomorrow and eat it at your new house even if you have to sit on a box. C'mon. Treat yourself


----------



## Tom 86

See if there is a moving company called "2 men and a truck"  around your place.  They do wonderful work here for elderly people I know.


----------



## Tom 86

Jules said:


> If everything is set aside, why not just get the movers in for what you’re taking and leave the other stuff at the old place.  It could be really busy for movers after Thanksgiving and before Christmas.
> 
> The old place doesn’t have to be empty to list.


Some realtors like to have some furniture in the house so people will see what it looks like with furniture in it.,


----------



## Llynn




----------



## Jules

Tom 86 said:


> Some realtors like to have some furniture in the house so people will see what it looks like with furniture in it.,


This house is a complete reno.  Furniture isn’t going to hide all the sins.  People will come in with their own visions.


----------



## RobinWren

debodun said:


> 15 years in moderation. The last 4 months in desperation.


I had to laugh, you have me beat. We spent three years going back and forth to clear my MIL house, your pics look very much like mine. I am overwhelmed when I see all the stuff that you've had to deal with and like you we got a bin and the rest went to auction.


----------



## Tom 86

When my MIL passed away.  We got an auction Co. to come & they had about 4 huge trailers they put stuff on & the two auctioneers started selling things.  They kept bringing out more things as some were removed from the trailers. 

  Everything was sold & gone in 4 hrs.  Some at a great price & some not so good but the auctioneers knew the value so they started high on lots of things.   Good thing the house was empty.


----------



## debodun

You guys were lucky to have auction houses that woudl take your items. Locally here, there were three. One auctioneer retired and that one is now OOB. One is closed because of the pandemic. The one left is only taking precious metals and very high-end collectibles right now. He wasn't interested in my stuff.


----------



## debodun

Since it such a raw, rainy day here, I didn't do any moving. Used the time to do some vacuuming and dusting. I may be signing a listing agreement next week. Waiting to hear back from the realtor to confirm an appointment I suggested.


----------



## debodun

What is remaining in the middle parlor.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> What is remaining in the middle parlor.
> 
> View attachment 196335


Did you get rid of all of that or did you move it to your new home?


----------



## debodun

I didn't get rid of it ALL, just most. The glassware in the cabinet is at the new house as are a few framed pictures.


----------



## Sliverfox

Do you know what  kind of wood the drop leaf table is made of?


----------



## debodun

Not sure. Here is a close-up. My parents bought it at an auction in the mid-1970s. There was a $150 price tag stuck underneath the top (that would be almost $800 in today's money). I've tried to sell it by my usual methods. Have gotten down to $50 and no interest.


----------



## bowmore

Deb, again you are to be complemented on getting rid of all that stuff. May I suggest you just leave it there? I had a discussion with my sister today about all the Wedgewood she has in her crawl space.
Also, my niece has my mother's dishes, even though she has a set of her own. My wife has her mother's good china, which we never use.


----------



## RobinWren

debodun said:


> Since it such a raw, rainy day here, I didn't do any moving. Used the time to do some vacuuming and dusting. I may be signing a listing agreement next week. Waiting to hear back from the realtor to confirm an appointment I suggested.


Good for you , its nearly over. Hopefully the house will sell as quickly as they do here.


----------



## debodun

What should I do about the heating in my OH if I move into my NH? I have the thermostat on 65 now which is warm enough for me. If we get a cold snap and I have the heat off, it won't be very pleasant for anyone looking at it. Added to the fact that the water pipes freeze easily even under normal winter temps.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> What should I do about the heating in my OH if I move into my NH? I have the thermostat on 65 now which is warm enough for me. If we get a cold snap and I have the heat off, it won't be very pleasant for anyone looking at it. Added to the fact that the water pipes freeze easily even under normal winter temps.


Leave the heat on-you have no choice


----------



## Tom 86

debodun said:


> What should I do about the heating in my OH if I move into my NH? I have the thermostat on 65 now which is warm enough for me. If we get a cold snap and I have the heat off, it won't be very pleasant for anyone looking at it. Added to the fact that the water pipes freeze easily even under normal winter temps.


Turn it down to the lowest setting 55 or lower if you can.  That way pipes won't freeze.  My Thermostat here goes down to 50 if I was in need of saving $$$


----------



## debodun

The real estate agent sent me the selling agreement I can sign electronically. One of the stipulations is that there be a working CO detector in the house. Now I have to go out and buy one just to be legal. They run $50 - $70 in hardware stores around here. If you're going to say "Why don't you have one in the first place?", I bought one years ago and it just kept going off, so I took it back to the store.


----------



## Jules

You’ve done an incredible job of clearing out your old house!!!  Kudos. 

If you have to have it, buy the monitor and then take it with you when the house is sold.  They‘re just plug-ins.  

Is there any stipulation in your home insurance policy that the house has to be inspected by someone if no one is living there or on vacation?  Ours is every three days unless we have a security system that alerts for low temperatures &/or floods.  You might need to drive back there every two or three days.  If it’s really cold, you could set your thermostat higher for those days.


----------



## debodun

When it gets really cold enough to freeze the pipes (I know from experience), I have a removable panel in the kitchen where the pipes go up to the upstairs bathroom. I take that out and then leave the water dripping in the tub. This seems to help a lot.


----------



## debodun

Signing the papers on November 30th to finally put my OH on the market.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> Signing the papers on November 30th to finally put my OH on the market.


Fantastic!!!!


----------



## RobinWren

It sounds like it has been quite a saga, what next?


----------



## Aneeda72

RobinWren said:


> It sounds like it has been quite a saga, what next?


The saga of the new house once she is fullly moved in; I can’t wait for the stories of the trials and tribulations of the new house.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Aneeda72 said:


> The saga of the new house once she is fullly moved in; I can’t wait for the stories of the trials and tribulations of the new house.


Whaddaya mean? It's already started...the toilet, fuel delivery, blinds. Let's all hope that those things are the worst of it.

@debodun Have you checked out getting someone to plow your driveway? If not, add it to your list


----------



## debodun

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Have you checked out getting someone to plow your driveway? If not, add it to your list


I never had a plow at the OH and managed. The driveway is half as long as at the OH added to the fact there's no public sidewalk to clear, a short sidewalk to the garage and no garage frontage to shovel. If there less than 8" of snow, I think I can manage.


----------



## bowmore

Deb, I just bought a First Alert CO detector from Amazon. It was about $23.


----------



## debodun

I got a CO alarm at the local hardware store (I can't order online) - it was about $35.


----------



## Aneeda72

Took Joey to the dentist, my dentist of 40 years, and the one he saw till he left home.  None of his teeth need to be extracted.  The other dentist wanted to extract 3 healthy teeth.  . My daughter just had a similar experience where a dentist said she needed 3 fillings and a root canal.  

What the heck?


----------



## Aneeda72

Aneeda72 said:


> Took Joey to the dentist, my dentist of 40 years, and the one he saw till he left home.  None of his teeth need to be extracted.  The other dentist wanted to extract 3 healthy teeth.  . My daughter just had a similar experience where a dentist said she needed 3 fillings and a root canal.
> 
> What the heck?


I urge everyone to get second opinions.


----------



## RobinWren

Agree, two or more opinions on teeth, health or any work to be done around the house.


----------



## debodun

I moved a few things around at the NH. Hung a picture. Found three things I've been looking for - cloth floppy hats, _America the Beautiful_ coin books and  (*THANK GOODNESS*) extra checks (I was running low with all the things I've been paying for lately). I still haven't found my baking sheets, though.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun My gramma had it right when she said we always find things in the last place we left them  They'll turn up sooner or later.


----------



## debodun

After I broke my lawn mower this summer, my cousin let me borrow one of his. I am now done with it and suggested to him that he pick it up. He said his truck is in the shop and doesn't know when it will be repaired. They are waiting for a part. What if the house sells before he can get it?


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> After I broke my lawn mower this summer, my cousin let me borrow one of his. I am now done with it and suggested to him that he pick it up. He said his truck is in the shop and doesn't know when it will be repaired. They are waiting for a part. What if the house sells before he can get it?


well that's his choice, he knows it's going to be left there when you move, so if he doesn't collect it he loses it..


----------



## Devi

Do you have no way to deliver it to your cousin? Just a thought.


----------



## Jules

House sales and possession dates don’t go through that quickly.  He should have time to pick it up.

Do you have a date set for your move to the new house?


----------



## debodun

Devi said:


> Do you have no way to deliver it to your cousin? Just a thought.


No, I don't.


----------



## debodun

Jules said:


> Do you have a date set for your move to the new house?


No. Still can't decide on a moving company. There aren't that many around here and to read the reviews on Thumbtack, Angi and Yelp, you'd think every one was run by stumblebums. Kinda puts me off. They all want to be *paid by the hour* (which promotes lollygagging). I want to *pay for the job*.


----------



## Devi

You could always ask them to come look at your stuff and give a good estimate of how long it will take. Also, how many guys (I assume) will be doing the moving, and whether they'll bring their own truck.

Then make them an offer based on that estimate and information. Kind of like ... two guys plus truck for four hours = $____.

Hey, it couldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## terry123

Many years ago I was working at a Ford dealership in Center, Tx. but actually lived in Louisiana, 7 miles from Center.  I bought a house in Center and then had to find a way to move.  I was a single mom with two small kids and a large 3 bedroom house.  I got along with all of the guys that worked at the dealership and knew their wives.  So, they asked what day did I want to move and the move was on. They all had pickup trucks and one Friday after work, they lined up at my house in Louisiana.  There were 8 pickup trucks and four of the wives with coolers loaded with beer and sandwiches.  They would load one truck and then go directly to Center where I was at the new house to unload.  The wives directed the loading at the old house to come to my new house.  Each truck made two trips and then all wound up at the new house and we all ate sandwiches and had a beer.  Best move I ever made and did not cost me a penny.  It was the talk of both neighborhoods as they all watched the trucks load and unload.  One if the wives told me that I was so respected at the dealership and they wanted to help me move as easily as possible.  Best people ever!


----------



## win231

Jules said:


> Possibly a theatrical group would want them.  You could offer them All or Nothing for free and they pick up.  Anything to save you from packing them downstairs and driving away.
> 
> Or even quilters might want them.  Again, All or Nothing.


Uh.....Theatrical Group......yeah, that's what I meant.
Theatrical.....


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> After I broke my lawn mower this summer, my cousin let me borrow one of his. I am now done with it and suggested to him that he pick it up. He said his truck is in the shop and doesn't know when it will be repaired. They are waiting for a part. What if the house sells before he can get it?


Why don't you have it moved to your new house when the movers come?  If he was nice enough to loan it to you, I'd think you'd be nice enough to care for it until he can pick it up.


----------



## debodun

Cleaned off the front porch this morning. Comparison photos of what it looked like in the summer when I had things for sale and after I cleaned today.


----------



## debodun

I have one* BIG* problem now. The freezer in the cellar. Had three junk removal services here and none would take it.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> I have one* BIG* problem now. The freezer in the cellar. Had three junk removal services here and none would take it.
> 
> View attachment 199079


Find out if your buyer is going to do major renovations.  If so, he/she may be willing to take an axe to it and remove it in pieces, especially if you are throwing in some of the furniture pieces requested.

Edited 24 hours later to add - When I wrote the above I'd assumed the freezer was EMPTY.  Have learned from posts below that it stopped working a while back and may have old, rotted food in it. Different situation entirely.


----------



## Liberty

StarSong said:


> Find out if your buyer is going to do major renovations.  If so, he/she may be willing to take an axe to it and remove it in pieces, especially if you are throwing in some of the furniture pieces requested.


I'm surprised some scrap metal companies wouldn't pick it up.  They sure do in our area.


----------



## Verisure

debodun said:


> I have one* BIG* problem now. The freezer in the cellar. Had three junk removal services here and none would take it.
> 
> View attachment 199079


If all else fails buy a hack-saw and get to work and then you can cart it off, piece by piece, in your bicycle basket.


----------



## Verisure

Liberty said:


> I'm surprised some scrap metal companies wouldn't pick it up.  They sure do in our area.


I'd think in anyone's area.


----------



## debodun

The last company I spoke with said nobody will take it when it's full of rotten food and if I tried to empty it out, it would likely make me very sick.


----------



## Verisure

debodun said:


> The last company I spoke with said nobody will take it when it's full of rotten food and if I tried to empty it out, it would likely make me very sick.


A-ha! I knew you were leaving something out of the story.


----------



## hollydolly

debodun said:


> The last company I spoke with said nobody will take it when it's full of rotten food and if I tried to empty it out, it would likely make me very sick.


Can you call  the Environmental Health Office ?


----------



## Verisure

hollydolly said:


> Can you call  the Environmental Health Office ?


Or prop the lid open, lock the door to the cellar ... and come back in January with a shovel and some bin liners.


----------



## Jules

You might be able to pay someone who is *not a registered* junk removal company.  They wouldn’t accept the liability.  Joe down the road with a pickup truck and strong back may be willing.  You’d have to pay him well and seal it so he won’t be tempted to open it.


----------



## Geezer Garage

No body's in there I assume? The reason many won't take them, is they need to be evacuated of Freon, before they can be legally disposed of. Mike


----------



## debodun

I don't think there's any Freon left in it. I remember it getting a lot of ice on the coils and chopping it off. I may have punctured the coils. That's why it stopped working.


----------



## Sliverfox

That  happened at  mother in law's home.
We  took  down  our backhoe  some chains & pulled it out.
Buried in her pasture behind the barn.

Have no clue to tell you what to do.
Baking  soda is  good  for smells but  don't think  it would be a good idea  to use it in an enclosed space like you have.


----------



## debodun

Yes...you have resources that I don't have.


----------



## Sliverfox

None of  your relatives have land  enough to get away with what we did?

Can't beat  country living


----------



## debodun

None that I would impose *THAT* on.


----------



## Sliverfox

WA ,,,come on ,, don't we all have someone in the family that  we ask the impossible from?


----------



## RadishRose

debodun said:


> The last company I spoke with said nobody will take it when it's full of rotten food and if I tried to empty it out, it would likely make me very sick.


Why is it full of rotten food?


----------



## PamfromTx

Sliverfox said:


> WA ,,,come on ,, don't we all have someone in the family that  we ask the impossible from?


I do, my sister and her husband always come in handy when we relocated.


----------



## PamfromTx

Just a thought. Would any of your fellow church goers help you out? Just this one time? I would ask.


----------



## Aneeda72

debodun said:


> I have one* BIG* problem now. The freezer in the cellar. Had three junk removal services here and none would take it.
> 
> View attachment 199079


Because of the Freon probably


----------



## Gary O'

debodun said:


> I don't think there's any Freon left in it. I remember it getting a lot of ice on the coils and chopping it off. I may have punctured the coils.* That's why it stopped working.*


It's not working, so the rotted food is not frozen.
Put yer gloves on, put it in trash bags, and fill yer trach can the day before pickup.
After it's empty, call those guys back


----------



## StarSong

Gary O' said:


> It's not working, so the rotted food is not frozen.
> Put yer gloves on, put it in trash bags, and fill yer trach can the day before pickup.
> After it's empty, call those guys back


Yup.  This is probably the best way to solve the problem.  Pretend you're an undertaker.  Mask and glove up, and haul out the dead. 

What did you think was going to happen with this freezer's contents?


----------



## StarSong

Liberty said:


> I'm surprised some scrap metal companies wouldn't pick it up.  They sure do in our area.


In this area, you have to have these things outside.  Due to liability issues they won't enter people's homes.


----------



## PamfromTx

Gary O' said:


> It's not working, so the rotted food is not frozen.
> Put yer gloves on, put it in trash bags, and fill yer trach can the day before pickup.
> After it's empty, call those guys back


----------



## PamfromTx

I don't even want to know how many decades this freezer has had this food in it.


----------



## win231

I'm sure a movie production company would take that freezer.
It's perfect for a documentary on a serial killer..........


----------



## Jules

PamfromTx said:


> I don't even want to know how many decades this freezer has had this food in it.


In another post I believe Deb said it had quit working many, many years ago.  Not sure how safe it would be to open.


----------



## win231

Jules said:


> In another post I believe Deb said it had quit working many, many years ago.  Not sure how safe it would be to open.


She shouldn't open it.  Something might be alive & jump out at her.


----------



## StarSong

Jules said:


> In another post I believe Deb said it had quit working many, many years ago.  Not sure how safe it would be to open.


If true, Deb will either have to do it herself or pay someone else to do it.  Probably will need someone with a *hazmat license or specialty experience.  *
https://biorecovery.com/services/fridge-freezer-failure/

Is there food - or what was once food - still in the freezer?


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> If true, Deb will either have to do it herself or pay someone else to do it.  Probably will need someone with a *hazmat license or specialty experience.  *
> https://biorecovery.com/services/fridge-freezer-failure/
> 
> Is there food - or what was once food - still in the freezer?


is there no Environmental Health office there who could advise ?


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> is there no Environmental Health office there who could advise ?


No idea what kinds of services exist in rural upstate NY.  In Los Angeles, if I called to ask about disposing old rotted food in a basement freezer, I'd surely be directed to hire a private hazmat handling and disposal company to remove the food and possibly the freezer if there are spores, mold and other nasties that are dangerous to human health.  

Moving an _empty freezer_ - even from a basement, is something regular moving companies can easily manage.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> No idea what kinds of services exist in rural upstate NY.  In Los Angeles, if I called to ask about disposing old rotted food in a basement freezer, I'd surely be directed to hire a private hazmat handling and disposal company to remove the food and possibly the freezer if there are spores, mold and other nasties that are dangerous to human health.
> 
> Moving an _empty freezer_ - even from a basement, is something regular moving companies can easily manage.


I just presumed that every city and  town like here would have an Environmental Health office... . If I was in a position like Deb, and no junk company would move it.. I'd be getting advice from Environmental health...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> I just presumed that every city and town like here would have an Environmental Health office...


Good point.  
If her city doesn't have an environmental office, her county probably does.


----------



## WheatenLover

StarSong said:


> Good point.
> If her city doesn't have an environmental office, her county probably does.


If not, maybe a biohazard person who cleans up after crime scenes would do it. Crime scenes pop up everywhere.


----------



## Jackie23

This is a link to environmental offices in NY by county with phone numbers..
Deb, You've done amazing with this change....hope you can get help with the freezer.

https://www.health.ny.gov/environmental/water/drinking/ctyadd1.htm


----------



## JustBonee

Probably all you'll find in there is Black Mold,   and that  is deadly.


----------



## debodun

The guys that came yesterday advised me not to try to clean it out myself and not to have it cleaned out in the cellar. It should be moved outdoors first.


----------



## Knight

Quote from post #514

"I don't think there's any Freon left in it. I remember it getting a lot of ice on the coils and chopping it off. I may have punctured the coils. That's why it stopped working."

I think it's interesting that the freezer is placed against a brick wall. I guess I'm the only one that noticed the placement. That heavy freezer had to be moved with food in it to access the coils. Moving it out quite a bit  to remove a panel in the back unless it was previously removed and left off.

I hope Deb does get someone to remove this freezer for her.  Moving it outside so she wouldn't have confined space would help. As for the odor there are options. Like looking for [ Odor eliminating liquid ]  on the internet.  buying nitrile gloves & trash bags. If there is black mold then safety becomes very important. A professional service to clean & remove the freezer might cost her but would be well worth it for her health.


----------



## Jules

Knight said:


> A professional service to clean & remove the freezer might cost her but would be well worth it for her health.


Definitely.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

Here's my genius solution. Deb has a roll-top desk to move, so that's in one hand. She has another hand to tote the freezer. See? No problem


----------



## Tom 86

That old unfrozen food should have been removed when the freezer quit. It would have been much easier to handle a little at a time.

  I see you use something to chop the ice off the coils? Thats a big NO-NO.  What I do is turn my freezer off remove the frozen food in wintertime & put it in bags outside where it will stay frozen for a short time.  Then I take boiling water & pour it over the coils.  Mine has a drain in the bottom so the water goes right to my sump pump to be pumped out.


----------



## Gary O'

Simple;

*TNT*

Then

Sell the lot


----------



## StarSong

However this freezer problem works out, Deb, for your own health and safety, *stay on top of general maintenance, cleaning and decluttering in your new home. * 

The ongoing demands of home ownership aren't fun for anyone, but not addressing cleanliness and maintenance issues immediately are far more costly, disgusting and overwhelming in the long run.


----------



## terry123

WheatenLover said:


> If not, maybe a biohazard person who cleans up after crime scenes would do it. Crime scenes pop up everywhere.


Good idea!


----------



## debodun

I took WheatenLover's suggestion and contacted the two closest crime scene clean-up services. They say freezer clean-outs are not what thy do. One suggested I contact my insurance company. I did and am withing to hear back from them.


----------



## Jules

debodun said:


> I took WheatenLover's suggestion and contacted the two closest crime scene clean-up services. They say freezer clean-outs are not what thy do. One suggested I contact my insurance company. I did and am withing to hear back from them.


An claim on your insurance could affect your rates in other years.  It doesn’t even have to be the same company.

There has to be a government department that can give you factual advice on this.


----------



## PamfromTx

Holy crap, this is turning into a crime scene by the sounds of it.


----------



## StarSong

When was the last time you opened that freezer, Deb?


----------



## debodun

My insurance agent said to get a junk removal company. Back to square one.


----------



## debodun

I am in negoatiations now with a moving company. Target date is December 27.


----------



## Geezer Garage

It is nice having the right tool for the job. I bury things that are non toxic, or aren't safe to burn in an approximately 20x20x20 pit. Have filled two like that over the last 40 years. Mike



Sliverfox said:


> We took down our backhoe some chains & pulled it out.
> Buried in her pasture behind the barn.


----------



## StarSong

debodun said:


> My insurance agent said to get a junk removal company. Back to square one.


Have you discussed this with junk removal companies?  Not salvage companies, but junk removal that would consider the freezer a total loss and charge you labor and dumping charges.    

Since your house is older than the freezer, the home obviously wasn't built around it.  Ergo, what was brought in can be brought out.  If it had been emptied promptly, the freezer could have been removed then - or now - without too much difficulty.  

The major problem is the toxic stew that's been brewing inside that freezer.    

p.s.  I would have been shocked out of my socks if your insurance covered the removal.  It's standard household maintenance to immediately empty freezers when they stop working, toss the contents, and remove the freezer in question.


----------



## debodun

I hadn't even thought of making an insurance claim on it. This was not accidental damage or a situation beyond my control, so I don't think it would qualify.


----------



## HoneyNut

Golly I am so curious now about the contents of the freezer.  Maybe everything had been well wrapped in a couple layers of plastic and the freezer would be full (or partially only maybe?) of sealed packages and some stagnant water from melted ice?  

This thread motivated me to throw away some old stuff from my refrigerator's freezer, bags of frozen prepared garden produce that my mother had done (she died 6 yrs ago).


----------



## debodun

HoneyNut said:


> Golly I am so curious now about the contents of the freezer.  Maybe everything had been well wrapped in a couple layers of plastic and the freezer would be full (or partially only maybe?) of sealed packages and some stagnant water from melted ice?


From the brief glance I had when Junk King opened it, I doubt your speculation is correct.


----------



## debodun

I should get the commission for selling my house! I showed it myself on several occasions when buyers showed up without agents. The other day my attorney emailed me asking if my house was in a flood plain and to find out. I looked at the FEMA Web page and found out, fortunately, it isnt.


----------



## debodun

I called the cable company to get my service transferred to the new address and it ended up being a hard-sell to upgrade and get more added services. Why can't I just continue to have there what I have here?


----------



## Sliverfox

Time to meet your neighbors so you can ask them what cable company they use.

Is there more than one   internet  ,TV  cable company in  the area?


----------



## debodun

Probably a satellite service.

Now I have almost the same problem with my trash service. I called them today and said I would be moving to a new address. They said that would entail setting up a new account. They emailed me the info to register and it asked for my statement number. I have no idea what that is, so it required another call to the company. The next person I spoke with said I would be mailed a statement in February with that number on it. I am still at a loss to explain why I need a new account - why can't they just keep using my previous one for the new address?


----------



## Devi

debodun said:


> I am still at a loss to explain why I need a new account - why can't they just keep using my previous one for the new address?


I've had companies do that before. Not a huge problem, especially when we were setting up a service at the new place that we were still using at the old place.

Your statement number ... is that your account number? If so, it should be on your (what I presume are) monthly statements.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant

@debodun with regard to the cable company, "No" is a complete sentence. Just say no, that you want the same service as you've had in the past at the old address and that you don't wish to change anything, period.

Who knows why the trash service insists on setting up a new account. Who cares? If it's the way they do things, then it's the way they do things. Get the statement number or whatever it's called from your previous payment and fill out their silly forms. Done.

No need to add more stress to the already stressful move!


----------



## Trila

debodun said:


> Probably a satellite service.
> 
> Now I have almost the same problem with my trash service. I called them today and said I would be moving to a new address. They said that would entail setting up a new account. They emailed me the info to register and it asked for my statement number. I have no idea what that is, so it required another call to the company. The next person I spoke with said I would be mailed a statement in February with that number on it. I am still at a loss to explain why I need a new account - why can't they just keep using my previous one for the new address?


??????  I have no idea!  I would expect that you would need to change your account info, and nothing more.


----------



## Devi

I'd ask this, Deb. Are you still using any of the services at both your old and new places? Heating, electricity, etc.? If so, that may be why they want separate (new) accounts for the new place.


----------



## Tom 86

debodun said:


> Probably a satellite service.
> 
> Now I have almost the same problem with my trash service. I called them today and said I would be moving to a new address. They said that would entail setting up a new account. They emailed me the info to register and it asked for my statement number. I have no idea what that is, so it required another call to the company. The next person I spoke with said I would be mailed a statement in February with that number on it. I am still at a loss to explain why I need a new account - why can't they just keep using my previous one for the new address?


The reason they want to set up a new account is your moving out of a certain area with certain trucks & people collecting your trash. 
  You are moving to a new area & new trucks & guys picking up your trash.  Even though it's the same company.  They like to know what's being picked up at each location.


----------



## debodun

Devi said:


> Your statement number ... is that your account number? If so, it should be on your (what I presume are) monthly statements.


No, they are two separate numbers, and I can't use the old statement number on the new account.


----------



## Knight

Starting fresh rather than mixing addresses in a billing cycle. Seems to me closing an account at the old address then opening an account at the new address is easier than changing the information on an existing account.


----------

